# Inter - Milan: 17 ottobre 2020 ore 18:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (4 Ottobre 2020)

La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go dalle ore 18:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2020)

Io firmerei per il pareggio. Quest'anno è obbligatorio tornare in CL... Magari alle soddisfazioni dei derby ci pensiamo l'anno prossimo se tutto va bene...


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2020)

fondamentale recuperare forze ,titolari ed il Totem . Ce la possiamo giocare alle giuste condizioni


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Questa partita la vinci solo con Ibra , con Ibra in condizione almeno all'80%.
E' fondamentalissimo che rientri.
Credo che ci sarà anche Rebic, non so in che stato però.
POi preghiamo che le nazionali non ci mollino qualche contagiato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2020)

Imprevedibile. Ibra e rebic in bilico, romagnoli ancora in forse.

In ogni caso, un pareggio andrebbe molto bene


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Firmerei subito per un pari.


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io firmerei per il pareggio. Quest'anno è obbligatorio tornare in CL... Magari alle soddisfazioni dei derby ci pensiamo l'anno prossimo se tutto va bene...




Ma quale firmare per il pareggio? Con il recupero di Ibra e altri la dobbiamo vincere, si può vincere.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Possiamo vincere al completo. Dai dai.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2020)

Vediamo che succede.
Una cosa è certa, Gabbia nel derby non ci deve essere.
Prendessero Rudiger adesso.


----------



## Casnop (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


E' arrivato il momento di riprenderci il derby. Recuperiamo i nostri giocatori, tutti, e battiamoli.


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma Theo Kjaer Bennacer Kessie Calah Rebic Ibrahimovic questi 8DEVONO esserci e ci metto pure il buon calabria. Brividi con Gabbia e Castillejo.. Giocheremo con 2 in meno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io firmerei per il pareggio. Quest'anno è obbligatorio tornare in CL... Magari alle soddisfazioni dei derby ci pensiamo l'anno prossimo se tutto va bene...



Firmare per il pareggio è viatico certo per la sconfitta. I derby con Rino dovrebbero aver insegnato.

Con tutti i titolari in campo, in particolare i tre mammasantissima Ibra-Chala-Rebic, è Inter 60%-Milan 40%, cioè non siamo favoriti ma manco partiamo battuti, manco per il catso.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ce lo vedo bene gabbia a marcare quella bestia di lukaku o uno rapido come Lautaro.. per non parlare di leao che verrà fatto giocare centravanti e verrà mangiato vivo dai 3 centrali dell'inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo bene gabbia a marcare quella bestia di lukaku o uno rapido come Lautaro.. per non parlare di leao che verrà fatto giocare centravanti e verrà mangiato vivo dai 3 centrali dell'inter.



Penso proprio che Ibra ci sarà, e pure Rebic e Romagnoli.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Deve assolutamente essere la volta buona, loro sono molto forti ma oggi con la Lazio li ho dati per super nei primi 45 minuti per poi vederli calare abbastanza nei secondi, sarà ovviamente una partita combattutissima ma è ora che dopo tanti anni si torni a vincere, sarebbe un lancio importantissimo verso un'annata molto ambiziosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Siamo obiettivi. 
Lo scorso anno al ritorno li abbiamo incontrati in un periodo in cui loro erano in una fase di difficoltà, sorpassati da Juve e Lazio in classifica, mentre noi eravamo in crescita. 
Li abbiamo dominati. Siamo andati in vantaggio di due gol. 
E abbiamo perso malamente.

Adesso loro stanno sicuramente meglio e hanno tantissime alternative aldilà dello squalificato Sensi, mentre noi attendiamo di recuperare diversi pezzi importanti della formazione titolare. 
Non ho dubbi che scenderemo in campo per fare la nostra partita, loro scenderanno in campo per divorarci, hanno un centrocampo folto in grado di farlo, noi dipendiamo da Bennacer e Kessie che devono reggere la baracca, sugli esterni siamo carenti in fase offensiva e difensiva nei loro confronti. 

Riavere Ibra (speriamo) ci darà il carattere giusto per non partire battuti fin dal primo minuto. Da lì a durare 95' deve andare tutto dritto a noi e tutto storto a loro (tipo non gli devono entrare tiri da distanza siderale e Gigio dovrà fare un miracolo all'ultimo minuto come su Khedira contro la Juve). Solo così possiamo pensare di portare a casa un risultato positivo. 

Sulla carta non c'è storia. 
Sarebbe bello vincerle tutte come da giugno fino a oggi, ma prima o poi la prenderemo la tranvata. 
Sinceramente non mi illudo sul risultato, voglio solo vedere la squadra lottare al massimo delle possibilità ed essere pronta a rialzarsi in caso di delusione.
Se poi mi sbaglio, qualsiasi cosa verrà in più di positivo sarà tanto di guadagnato


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Ottobre 2020)

Mancano diversi giorni e ci sono molte incognite ... So solo che questo derby lo dobbiamo preparare e giocare con il coltello tra i denti... come una finale di Champions, solo così la possiamo vincere.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2020)

Sono una squadra che ha bisogno dei gol per sopravvivere ad una difesa ballerina che concede tanto, perché Hakimi è bravo ma gioca ala praticamente, sono partite che si vincono tenendo l'approccio giusto, resistendo all'onda d'urto e cercando di far rendere al meglio i non sostituibili.
Poi ovvio, non ci presenteremo con l'U23 come oggi e Ibra, Ante, Romagna ci saranno tutti, sarà un altro Milan con i giocatori migliori ben riposati.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Col rientro del duo Ibra-Rebic potremmo provarci. Prima o poi lo rivinceremo questo maledetto derby contro sti sfigati.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Deve assolutamente essere la volta buona, loro sono molto forti ma oggi con la Lazio li ho dati per super nei primi 45 minuti per poi vederli calare abbastanza nei secondi, sarà ovviamente una partita combattutissima ma è ora che dopo tanti anni si torni a vincere, sarebbe un lancio importantissimo verso un'annata molto ambiziosa.



Dobbiamo assolutamente cercare di limitare al massimo i falli e gli angoli che portano spioventi in area altrimenti possono essere dolori.


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Con la squadra al completo intendo Ibra, Rebic, Chala, Romagna, Kessie, Bennancer , Theo ,ecc,ecc la vinciamo .


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo assolutamente cercare di limitare al massimo i falli e gli angoli che portano spioventi in area altrimenti possono essere dolori.



Non solo , hanno tantissime armi a loro favore, la più pericolosa è Lukaku con quella protezione di palla che è impossibile da andare a scalfire, Hakimi che è una freccia a destra,Skrjiniar che ho visto molto bene ieri,Vidal che è un tattico eccezionale.
Forti nelle palle alte si ma forti soprattutto palla bassa.
Come ha detto [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] tutto dovrà girare a favore, perchè sulla carta siamo inferiori e non di poco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo obiettivi.
> Lo scorso anno al ritorno li abbiamo incontrati in un periodo in cui loro erano in una fase di difficoltà, sorpassati da Juve e Lazio in classifica, mentre noi eravamo in crescita.
> Li abbiamo dominati. Siamo andati in vantaggio di due gol.
> E abbiamo perso malamente.
> ...



Con tutti i titolari possiamo farcela senza dubbio alcuno. E il “possiamo farcela” non implica essere favoriti nè alla pari, ma l’Inter non ha più di un 60% contro di noi. Sono più forti ma non c’è manco lontanamente la differenza che c’era nella prima parte del 2019/2020, dove loro erano la Juve e noi il Toro.

Sarà un derby come quello di fine Ottobre ‘84, per me (anche all’epoca erano anni e anni che non lo vincevamo, addirittura l’ultimo derby prima dell’Ottobre dell’84 lo vincemmo nell’anno della Stella).

Poi i favori del pronostico sono dalla loro parte, ma anche all’epoca lo erano.

E attenzione: questa Inter ha una difesa tutt’altro che irresistibile. E il Milan al completo coi tre mammasantissima la davanti può fargli molto male. Anche loro possono farci molto male eh, ma è reciproca la cosa: avere contro animali come Rebic, Ibra e Kebab messo nel suo ruolo ideale è ben altra cosa che che avere contro Suso e Piatek, due pulcini bagnati che qualunque difensore di categoria si mette in tasca mentre pensa alla Leotta (mi sono riguardato Milan-Lazio di Novembre 2019, per intero, dopo che tempo fa mi ero pure riguardato il derby di Settembre, ed è impressionante vedere come Acerbi abbia bullizzato Piatek, ricordo una scena rivista ieri dove proprio lo annichiliva su un pallone spiovente tenendolo buono e fermo come se avesse di fronte un sedicenne, mettendogli pure le mani in faccia e Piatek che viene messo buono manco avesse di fronte Rio Ferdinand. Scene simili al derby di Settembre dove Skriniar lo stuprò letteralmente. Di Suso che si faceva fermare pure da Criscito infortunato è anche inutile parlare).

Per concludere: possiamo vincere e voglio una vittoria. Ma, anche se dovessimo perdere, quello che mi aspetto e PRETENDO sarà una sconfitta dignitosa, assolutamente non voglio più rivedere derby dove loro appena accelerano piovono volatili per diabetici in ogni nostro orifizio o derby dove non creiamo manco una palla goal. Dovremo andare in campo per rompergli il culo per traverso, a queste melme, e se sconfitta sarà dovrà essere una sconfitta dignitosa.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Ottobre 2020)

se facciamo 4 punti tra inter e roma abbiamo svoltato davvero forse...ma anche con 2 pareggi e vincere quelle dopo con squadre minori vorrebbe dire essere finalmente sulla strada giusta...oserei dire rinati...


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2020)

Il mio sogno sarebbe 0-1 gol di Tonali, realisticamente un pareggio andrebbe strabene.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Rikyg83 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Purtroppo Paolo ha peccato di presunzione.
Niente difensore, "Ibra rientrerà tra sette giorni" (dopo undici è ancora positivo. Immagino anche Duarte).
Ci presenteremo al derby con gli stessi uomini de La Spezia, forse con Romagnoli, con pochissima preparazione. In due settimane di ottobre Inter, Roma, due partite di Europa League.
Poi ci becchiamo anche la beffa di Kjaer che in nazionale gioca tre partite e Tonali escluso da Mancini e convocato in Under21.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Recuperare assolutamente Romagnoli.. ho paura ad immaginarmi gabbia contro Lukaku
Recuperare assolutamente uno tra ibra e rebic.. i 3 centrali dell'inter leao/Colombo se li divorano vivi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non solo , hanno tantissime armi a loro favore, la più pericolosa è Lukaku con quella protezione di palla che è impossibile da andare a scalfire, Hakimi che è una freccia a destra,Skrjiniar che ho visto molto bene ieri,Vidal che è un tattico eccezionale.
> Forti nelle palle alte si ma forti soprattutto palla bassa.
> Come ha detto [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] tutto dovrà girare a favore, perchè sulla carta siamo inferiori e non di poco.



Qui https://www.milanworld.net/numeri-d...onto-dall-arrivo-di-ibra-ad-oggi-vt94865.html ho riportato dei dati, emersi da un numero di partite che è sicuramente molto più che significativo, che sono eloquenti. Magari non dicono tutto ma certamente non possono essere liquidati come una casualità o come frutto di contingenze strane.


----------



## Lambro (6 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qui https://www.milanworld.net/numeri-d...onto-dall-arrivo-di-ibra-ad-oggi-vt94865.html ho riportato dei dati, emersi da un numero di partite che è sicuramente molto più che significativo, che sono eloquenti. Magari non dicono tutto ma certamente non possono essere liquidati come una casualità o come frutto di contingenze strane.



Si li ho letti, quello che mi colpisce è l'atteggiamento che hanno i nerazzurri rispetto a quello che ho visto nelle 6 partite ufficiali nostre.
Forse a nostro favore c'è che non riescono a tenere certi ritmi per 90 minuti, mentre noi siamo piu' sornioni forse, ma sicuramente troppo lenti nella costruzione della manovra.
E' chiaro che ti parlo di Milan senza Ibra, con Ibra le cose vanno diversamente, è troppo condizionante e dominante questo giocatore, forse anche l'Inter senza Lukaku perderebbe delle certezze chi lo sa, ma lui ha 28 anni l'altro 39 , è chiaro che sia il secondo a dover essere dosato e che ci sia sempre da pregare che non si faccia male.
In più mettiamoci che in ogni caso andiamo a giocarla con un difensore che non sarà pronto, o Romagnoli o Gabbia che sia.
Incrociamo le dita che Ibra possa esserci e che sia in grado di fare 90 minuti, che possano esserci sia lui che Rebic, e potremo giocarcela ma sulla carta per me partiamo sfavoriti al di là dei numeri post covid.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si li ho letti, quello che mi colpisce è l'atteggiamento che hanno i nerazzurri rispetto a quello che ho visto nelle 6 partite ufficiali nostre.
> Forse a nostro favore c'è che non riescono a tenere certi ritmi per 90 minuti, mentre noi siamo piu' sornioni forse, ma sicuramente troppo lenti nella costruzione della manovra.
> E' chiaro che ti parlo di Milan senza Ibra, con Ibra le cose vanno diversamente, è troppo condizionante e dominante questo giocatore, forse anche l'Inter senza Lukaku perderebbe delle certezze chi lo sa, ma lui ha 28 anni l'altro 39 , è chiaro che sia il secondo a dover essere dosato e che ci sia sempre da pregare che non si faccia male.
> In più mettiamoci che in ogni caso andiamo a giocarla con un difensore che non sarà pronto, o Romagnoli o Gabbia che sia.
> Incrociamo le dita che Ibra possa esserci e che sia in grado di fare 90 minuti, che possano esserci sia lui che Rebic, e potremo giocarcela ma sulla carta per me partiamo sfavoriti al di là dei numeri post covid.



Ma non c’è dubbio che partiamo sfavoriti anche con Ibra-Rebic-Chala-Presidente in campo. Però un conto è potersela giocare, anche se da underdog, un conto è partire già battuti o avere le stesse chances che ha la Sampdoria (e questa era la situazione del Milan a Settembre 2019, quando ci apprestavamo a giocare il derby con Piatek, Suso, Biglia, Rodriguez, Musacchio e compagnia mediocreggiante).

Questo Milan è sfavorito ma non parte battuto per nulla, il suo 40% di possibilità ce l’ha eccome.

P.s: comunque quelli che ho postato non sono numeri del post-Covid, sono i numeri da inizio Gennaio in poi, quando arrivò Ibra. Avessi postato il confronto prendendo solo dal post-Covid in poi i numeri sarebbero stati ancora più nettamente in nostro favore.


----------



## Walker (6 Ottobre 2020)

Io penso che bisogna prendere già in partenza con filosofia questa partita, con la consapevolezza che una eventuale sconfitta, che prima o poi metterà fine al lungo periodo positivo, non dovrà essere un dramma, anche se capitasse nel derby, contro una squadra al momento più forte.
Ovvio che non si parte battuti d'ufficio, ma niente psicodrammi in caso vada male.
Pioli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro anche mentale, non bisogna che vada sfaldato per la prima sconfitta dopo un lungo periodo di imbattibilità.
Nel caso rialzarsi immediatamente e riprendere a far punti, come se niente fosse, così bisognerà fare.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa e torna tra due settimane col derby di Milano, big match di giornata. Inter - Milan si giocherà sabato 17 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nerazzurri senza lo squalificato Sensi. Il Milan proverà a recuperare Ibrahimovic e Rebic.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Questa è la partita più pericolosa. Tutti gli anni arriviamo al derby e dobbiamo fare il salto di qualità per poi affrontare le altre squadre con lo spirito giusto. 
Invece accade sempre che perdiamo ed entriamo in crisi perdendo punti con tutte quelle che incontriamo subito dopo. Non è solo una partita pericolosa per i 3 punti, ma anche per tutto il periodo dopo


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Partita complicata, dobbiamo fare attenzione soprattutto nella prima mezz'ora.

Dobbiamo evitare di metterla sul fisico,altrimenti ci fanno a fettine.Possiamo fargli male se li attachiamo fra difensori e centrocampisti, dovrebbe essere nelle nostre corde.

Sarà fondamentale anche eguagliare il numero dei loro centrocampisti altrimenti kessie e Bena andranno in difficoltà, ecco l'ago della bilancia saranno i nostri 3 dietro la punta,che devono correre come cavalli.

Andiamo anche tanto al tiro da fuori, Handanovic va spesso in difficoltà con i tiri da lontano.


----------



## ilcondompelato (8 Ottobre 2020)

Verrà rinviata.
Loro hanno 2 contagiati.

I loro tifosi già si stanno lamentando della questione.
Purtroppo loro e il Napoli hanno potere di far rinviare le partite.
Gli altri possono invece giocare con i contagiati in rosa


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Leao giocherà prima punta verrà mangiato vivo dai 3 centrali nerazzurri.. inoltre lui ama giocare fuori dall'area quindi in area di rigore no ci sarà mai nessuno.
Si, sono pessimista


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Io, ad oggi, giocherei, con Saele-Chala-Casti dietro la punta.. Brahim ovviamente non è un esterno ed hauge non so se in fase difensiva possa far bene


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Senza Gabbia dobbiamo sperare che Romagnoli abbia già una buona forma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Senza Gabbia dobbiamo sperare che Romagnoli abbia già una buona forma.



Dobbiamo sperarlo a prescindere. Gatteo contro Lukaku, are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Il derby è sabato alle 17.
Alcuni nostri nazionali giocheranno mercoledì sera e quindi torneranno a milanello giovedi pomeriggio. 
1/2 allenamenti prima del derby. Ho già detto tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il derby è sabato alle 17.
> Alcuni nostri nazionali giocheranno mercoledì sera e quindi torneranno a milanello giovedi pomeriggio.
> 1/2 allenamenti prima del derby. Ho già detto tutto.



Anche loro hanno molti nazionali.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni ad oggi

Inter (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; D’Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Perisic; Vidal; Lukaku, Lautaro Martinez

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Diaz (Rebic); Ibrahimovic*


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni ad oggi
> 
> Inter (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; D’Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Perisic; Vidal; Lukaku, Lautaro Martinez
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Diaz (Rebic); Ibrahimovic*



Giocare con diaz esterno è un suicidio.. è veloce nello stretto ma nel lungo fa una fatica pazzesca.. Io giocherei con castillejo


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Il loro centrocampo-attacco fa paura


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2020)

*Probabile formazione secondo la GDS

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao (Diaz); Ibrahimovic*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni ad oggi
> 
> Inter (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; D’Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Perisic; Vidal; Lukaku, Lautaro Martinez
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Diaz (Rebic); Ibrahimovic*



Se le formazioni saranno queste è probabile che sarà un derby dai molti goal da una parte e dell’altra. Anche se il trittico D’Ambrosio (wtf??), De Vrij e Kolarov in una difesa a tre contro Ibra promette molto molto male, per i cugini, molto più di quanto prometta male la nostra difesa.

Sono due attacchi molto forti comunque, noi da quando c’è Ibra in campionato siamo prolifici quanto loro la davanti (54 goal segnati noi, 55 loro, da Gennaio 2020, l’arrivo di Ibra per l’appunto), vero che mancherà Rebic (probabilmente) ma contro quella difesa già il solo Ibra sarà un catso per il culo di dimensioni ragguardevoli.

Possiamo farcela davvero, per la prima volta da anni. E notare comunque che se le formazioni saranno queste a noi mancherà un titolare, a loro due, quindi non è che abbiamo chissà quale vantaggio.


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se le formazioni saranno queste è probabile che sarà un derby dai molti goal da una parte e dell’altra. Anche se il trittico D’Ambrosio (wtf??), De Vrij e Kolarov in una difesa a tre contro Ibra promette molto molto male, per i cugini, molto più di quanto prometta male la nostra difesa.
> 
> Sono due attacchi molto forti comunque, noi da quando c’è Ibra in campionato siamo prolifici quanto loro la davanti (54 goal segnati noi, 55 loro, da Gennaio 2020, l’arrivo di Ibra per l’appunto), vero che mancherà Rebic ma contro quella difesa già il solo Ibra sarà un catso per il culo di dimensioni ragguardevoli.
> 
> Possiamo farcela davvero, per la prima volta da anni. E notare comunque che se le formazioni saranno queste a noi mancherà un titolare, a loro due, quindi non è che abbiamo chissà quale vantaggio.



Tutto giusto, con la piccola (mica tanto) differenza che hanno in panchina 3 giocatori in croce. Noi invece possiamo fare 5 cambi e rimanere comunque competitivi come con la formazione titolare.
Devo essere sincero, ieri sera speravo si rompesse Barella. A quel punto mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere a quali santi si sarebbe votato gonde.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, con la piccola (mica tanto) differenza che hanno in panchina 3 giocatori in croce. Noi invece possiamo fare 5 cambi e rimanere comunque competitivi come con la formazione titolare.
> Devo essere sincero, ieri sera speravo si rompesse Barella. A quel punto mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere a quali santi si sarebbe votato gonde.



E attenzione, se per disgrazia dovessimo perderlo scriveremmo letteralmente la storia (in negativo), il motivo lo si può leggere qui https://www.milanworld.net/ibra-pronto-per-il-derby-gia-gruppo-vt95072-post2155719.html#post2155719 . Da vincere assolutamente o quantomeno da non perdere (e se non andremo in campo per vincere perderemo sicuramente).


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Se si gioca con Brahim esterno è da pazzi.. l'inter che corre ed attacca sulle fasce uno lento nel lungo come brahim se lo mangia vivo.. io giocherei con castillejo , considerando che è a milanello ed ha tutto il tempo per riposarsi e prepararsi.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Buona frtuna a Pioli che dovrà preparare il derby con donnarumma,kjaer,kessie,bennacer,chalanoglu,brahim,saele e leao che saranno disponibili solo da giovedi pomeriggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se si gioca con Brahim esterno è da pazzi.. l'inter che corre ed attacca sulle fasce uno lento nel lungo come brahim se lo mangia vivo.. io giocherei con castillejo , considerando che è a milanello ed ha tutto il tempo per riposarsi e prepararsi.



Gallinejo ha la pubalgia. Farà la fine di Sugo, imho.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Ottobre 2020)

E' ora di tornare a vincere coi cugini...per una squadra giovane ma in costante crescita come la nostra sarebbe un iniezione di fiducia, un trampolino a livello mentale che potrebbe davvero proiettarci nuovamente verso le parti alte della classifica.

Detto ciò sono molto più tranquillo degli altri anni perchè non ho il terrore che anche dovesse andar male i nostri si squaglino mentalmente per ripiombare nella mediocrità totale, vedo un gruppo stabile e convinto dei propri mezzi e questo è fondamentale soprattutto quest'anno con le mille incognite che condizionano il campionato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Non credo partiamo favoriti nemmeno al nette delle assenze..un pari potrebbe andarci bene ma è indubbio che una vittoria ci proietterebbe, oltre che a 12 punti, anche ad un livello superiore di fiducia..

Occhio perché il calendario dice Inter e poi Roma..in 7 giorni si può passare dalla gloria alla desolazione..dobbiamo mettercela tutta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non credo partiamo favoriti nemmeno al nette delle assenze..un pari potrebbe andarci bene ma è indubbio che una vittoria ci proietterebbe, oltre che a 12 punti, anche ad un livello superiore di fiducia..
> 
> Occhio perché il calendario dice Inter e poi Roma..in 7 giorni si può passare dalla gloria alla desolazione..dobbiamo mettercela tutta



Favoriti no, perché comunque anche loro hanno un grande attacco (poi lo dicono i numeri, i nostri attacchi nel 2020 si equivalgono per prolificità in campionato), noi avremo il solo Ibra in questa partita ma contro una difesa molto ma molto rimaneggiata e indebolita, e già l’anno scorso Ibra bullizzò alla grande i loro difensori titolari. E se è vero che noi abbiamo il solo Ibra e loro avranno Lukaku, Lautaro e sull’esterno quella bestiaccia di Perisic, è altrettanto vero che la difesa che schiereremo sarà molto più forte della loro, che schiereranno D’Ambrosio e Kolarov di fianco a De Vrij (a proposito, è tutto il 2020 che abbiamo una difesa migliore della loro. 22 goal subiti in campionato contro i loro 28). È un classico derby in cui rischia di scapparci un 3-2 (da una parte o dall’altra) o un 3-3.

La cosa fondamentale è non perdere, però (e per non perdere un derby devi tentare di vincerlo, senza se e senza ma), perché come dicevo l’altro giorno non ci è mai successo nella nostra storia di perdere 5 derby di fila, 4 di fila si, è successo negli anni ‘30, negli anni ‘70 e poi in questo periodo (dal derby del 21 Ottobre 2018 a quello di Febbraio 2020), ma perdere il quinto consecutivo vorrebbe dire fare la storia dell’AC MILAN in senso negativo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Non voglio perderla. Speriamo che i ragazzi ci diano una gioia. Manca da troppo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non voglio perderla. Speriamo che i ragazzi ci diano una gioia. Manca da troppo...



Non dobbiamo perderla. Per nessuna ragione.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque è assurdo che il mister(così come Conte) avrà solo venerdi per preparare la partita..


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Io ho molta paura per i tamponi de nostri 14 nazionali..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo perderla. Per nessuna ragione.



la perderemo. ripeto,siamo troppo leggeri in difesa,uno o due gol li fanno di sicuro con quella sega di Romagnoli. ci voleva un difensore e non l'hanno preso. chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> la perderemo. ripeto,siamo troppo leggeri in difesa,uno o due gol li fanno di sicuro con quella sega di Romagnoli. ci voleva un difensore e non l'hanno preso. chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta



Invece loro avranno una difesa super nel derby.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Invece loro avranno una difesa super nel derby.



no,ma alla fine se non ci sarà un Ibra in gran giornata,faremo fatica a tirare nello specchio,gli ultimi derby insegnano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> no,ma alla fine se non ci sarà un Ibra in gran giornata,faremo fatica a tirare nello specchio,gli ultimi derby insegnano.



È chiaro che, specie dal momento che manca Rebic, avere un Ibra in giornata sarà fondamentale.


----------



## Marcex7 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Preferisco perdere questa e vincere con la Roma.
Step by step:Juve,Inter e Napoli faranno un altro campionato e noi tifosi ce ne dobbiamo fare una ragione.
Non siamo quel Milan e dobbiamo ragionare diversamente.Pensiamo a non fare figuracce in primis ma il nostro campionato è un'altro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco perdere questa e vincere con la Roma.
> Step by step:Juve,Inter e Napoli faranno un altro campionato e noi tifosi ce ne dobbiamo fare una ragione.
> Non siamo quel Milan e dobbiamo ragionare diversamente.Pensiamo a non fare figuracce in primis ma il nostro campionato è un'altro



Quanto odio questa mentalità perdente. Il Milan non ha perso 5 derby di fila mai nella sua storia, da quando esistono i nati dopo non è mai successo, ma dovremmo iniziare ora. Manco negli anni ‘30 ne abbiamo persi cinque di fila, quando noi facevamo decimi e undicesimi posti e l’Iinter vinceva tre campionati, non scherziamo. Non c’è bisogno del Milan del Gre-No-Li, del Paròn, di Sacchi, di Capello , di Ancelotti e manco della hapra per non perdere cinque mer.dosi derby di fila, zio maiale.

Ma la dignità, zio cane. La dignità. Fino al 2012 eravamo sopra di loro nelle statistiche dei derby vinti e ora dovremmo perdere ogni derby contro questi che sono a zeru tituli dal 2011?


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quanto odio questa mentalità perdente. Il Milan non ha perso 5 derby di fila mai nella sua storia, da quando esistono i nati dopo non è mai successo, ma dovremmo iniziare ora. Manco negli anni ‘30 ne abbiamo persi cinque di fila, quando noi facevamo decimi e undicesimi posti e l’Iinter vinceva tre campionati, non scherziamo. Non c’è bisogno del Milan del Gre-No-Li, del Paròn, di Sacchi, di Capello , di Ancelotti e manco della hapra per non perdere cinque mer.dosi derby di fila, zio maiale.
> 
> Ma la dignità, zio cane. La dignità. Fino al 2012 eravamo sopra di loro nelle statistiche dei derby vinti e ora dovremmo perdere ogni derby contro questi che sono a zeru tituli dal 2011?



Ci manca solo che qualcuno sostenga che è bene schierare le riserve contro i maiali sabaudi per tenere riposati i titolari per la volta successiva,le palle mi arrivano ai talloni delle volte.


----------



## davoreb (14 Ottobre 2020)

continuare la striscia positiva sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco perdere questa e vincere con la Roma.
> Step by step:Juve,Inter e Napoli faranno un altro campionato e noi tifosi ce ne dobbiamo fare una ragione.
> Non siamo quel Milan e dobbiamo ragionare diversamente.Pensiamo a non fare figuracce in primis ma il nostro campionato è un'altro



Io invece preferisco giocare questo derby come fosse una finale di Champions quindi giocare da Milan poi la palla e rotonda..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece preferisco giocare questo derby come fosse una finale di Champions quindi giocare da Milan poi la palla e rotonda..



Quoto, ma io certi discorsi non li ho mai sentiti, veramente ci hanno distrutto, parlo proprio come mentalità. Dobbiamo assolutamente tornare, assolutamente, altrimenti altri cinque anni così e davvero vedremo le bolge in Duomo per un sesto posto, Dio santo che cosa ci ha fatto Belluccone, ci ha tolto tutto, compresa la nostra identità, mai nella storia i tifosi casciavit hanno ragionato come vedo fare da alcuni.


----------



## Raryof (14 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> continuare la striscia positiva sarebbe fantastico.



Magara, spero che Pioli non se la giochi per il pari perché Ibra non è uno che gioca per il pari, mai.
Partita davvero chiarificatrice, vediamo a che punto stiamo, soprattutto a livello mentale, se siamo ancora quelli tosti di quest'estate o verremo invece tirati giù al primo problemino.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2020)

*Probabili formazioni da Sky*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*


Inda difesa orribile. Mi auguro riusciamo ad approfittarne, certo se Pinoli schiera Castiglione e Salamella sulle fasce è dura.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



io penso che col ritorno di Ibra una chance a Niang la si può dare, non mi piace quella coppia di ali


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quanto odio questa mentalità perdente. Il Milan non ha perso 5 derby di fila mai nella sua storia, da quando esistono i nati dopo non è mai successo, ma dovremmo iniziare ora. Manco negli anni ‘30 ne abbiamo persi cinque di fila, quando noi facevamo decimi e undicesimi posti e l’Iinter vinceva tre campionati, non scherziamo. Non c’è bisogno del Milan del Gre-No-Li, del Paròn, di Sacchi, di Capello , di Ancelotti e manco della hapra per non perdere cinque mer.dosi derby di fila, zio maiale.
> 
> Ma la dignità, zio cane. La dignità. Fino al 2012 eravamo sopra di loro nelle statistiche dei derby vinti e ora dovremmo perdere ogni derby contro questi che sono a zeru tituli dal 2011?



Ci sono momenti in cui balli sotto la pioggia e altri momenti dove quando piove usi l'ombrello.
Prendiamo atto di questo Milan e lavoriamo per diventare migliori.
Pochi proclami e tanto lavoro


----------



## Raryof (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



Giocare con Samu e Saele titolari in un derby significa non aver capito nulla, solo il fatto di mettere in campo quei 2 permetterebbe all'Inter di mettere 2 uomini su Calha e di avere 0 preoccupazioni sulle fasce (di fatto non avremmo la minima profondità a parte quella che dà sgangheratamente Calabria quando si sovrappone), in più li gaserebbe da matti perché vorrebbe dire che noi ce la stiamo giocando per puntare al 65°, in pieno stile Gattusiano. I derby con quella mentalità lì si perdono TUTTI.
Io Leao lo farei giocare e lo cercherei da subito, perché se Ibra viene incontro chi va in area? Ibra giocherà buona parte della partita ben lontano dall'area, se nessuno dà profondità metteremo la capanna sulla trequarti aspettando il capo indiano che non arriverà mai.
C'è anche un discorso da fare su Diaz che al momento, con questa moria, non può non giocare, perché l'unico capace di giocare tra le linee, cioè uno di quei giocatori che l'Inter ha dimostrato di soffrire molto perché sfuggevoli, soprattutto in alcune situazioni in cui l'Inter attacca a pieno regime e poi dietro si fa bucare come ha dimostrato già tante volte quest'anno.
Peccato l'assenza di Rebic ma i terzini all'ala anche no, basta, non è il Crotone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono momenti in cui balli sotto la pioggia e altri momenti dove quando piove usi l'ombrello.
> Prendiamo atto di questo Milan e lavoriamo per diventare migliori.
> Pochi proclami e tanto lavoro



Il Milan degli anni ’30 infatti, che collezionava decimi posti (altro che sesti) e zeru tituli, e si confrontava con un’Inter che nel medesimo decennio vinceva tre campionati, ballava sotto la pioggia, evidentemente. Perché nemmeno quel Milan ne perdeva cinque consecutivi con l’Inter.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan degli anni ’30 infatti, che collezionava decimi posti (altro che sesti) e zeru tituli, e si confrontava con un’Inter che nel medesimo decennio vinceva tre campionati, ballava sotto la pioggia, evidentemente.



Vinciamo con l'Inter e magari a fine stagione saremo a -18 da loro e quinti in campionato.Sono queste le soddisfazioni di cui necessitiamo?Io non credo.
Ricordiamoci sempre che non abbiamo vinto o fatto nulla di eclatante:Abbiamo superato il Rio Ave semplicemente perchè la dea bendata ha avuto un occhio di riguardo per noi e stiamo facendo bene in un periodo dove il calcio che conosciamo è stato stravolto da un virus.
Comprendo che dopo tanti anni di agonia "sembra" che la luce in fondo al tunnel sia vicina ma non esaltiamoci e restiamo lucidi e obiettivi


----------



## davoreb (15 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Vinciamo con l'Inter e magari a fine stagione saremo a -18 da loro e quinti in campionato.Sono queste le soddisfazioni di cui necessitiamo?Io non credo.
> Ricordiamoci sempre che non abbiamo vinto o fatto nulla di eclatante:Abbiamo superato il Rio Ave semplicemente perchè la dea bendata ha avuto un occhio di riguardo per noi e stiamo facendo bene in un periodo dove il calcio che conosciamo è stato stravolto da un virus.
> Comprendo che dopo tanti anni di agonia "sembra" che la luce in fondo al tunnel sia vicina ma non esaltiamoci e restiamo lucidi e obiettivi



intanto vincendo siamo a +5 

spero che la formazione proposta non sia finale, saele a Castillejo insieme non li vedo, leao dall'inizio o il norvegese.


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> intanto vincendo siamo a +5
> 
> spero che la formazione proposta non sia finale, saele a Castillejo insieme non li vedo, leao dall'inizio o il norvegese.



Sale titolare tutta la vita, non capisco questa avversione verso uno dei migliori titolari che abbiamo. Casti invece improponibile purtroppo in questo momento, quindi io metterei il belga a destra e Diaz a sinistra. Leao va bene per la panchina lui va bene nell'ultima mezz'ora, o se proprio bisogna far riposare Ibra, come centravanti. Contro lo SPezia è stato da calci nel sedere, e non sono i 2 gol che possono salvarlo, ma diciamo che almeno da punta centrale non fa danni e potrebbe sviluppare il senso del gol.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Andrò controcorrente ma io giocherei con Saele e Casti.
Saele perché a sinistra può aiutare in fase difensiva Theo, casti perché ha avuto 2 settimane per prepararsi al meglio alla partita. 
Giocare con Brahim esterno contro una squadra che attacca molto sulle fasce sarebbe un suicidio, per me. Perisic e hakimi sono due treni, forti fisicamente e veloci mentre Brahim è piccolino e lento nel lungo oltre che non essere un gran difensore.
Leao preferisco tenerlo per il secondo tempo dove può spaccare la partita (come farà di la Sanchez) mentre hauge ha troppi pochi allenamento con la squadra, è troppo presto.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna smettere di pensar che brahim sia un esterno. Lo ha detto pure lui che è palesemente un trequartista e la sua miglio prestazione l'ha fatta proprio sulla trequarti nel primo tempo contro lo spezia, libero di muoversi tra le linee.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Partita che sarà determinata principalmente dalla prestazione dei nostri centrocampisti, su tutti Kessié e Bennacer, sono loro le vere chiavi di volta direi dell'intera stagione: se riescono a mantenere intensità nell'arco di tutto il match e a tenere alta la linea e riusciamo ad aggredirli sin dalla trequarti con le mezzepunte, abbiamo buone possibilità di batterli. 

Una strategia di contenimento sarebbe deleteria. In fascia serve come il pane qualcuno di qualità che si butti dentro senza palla o che sappia creare superiorità numerica in fascia, che tenga bloccati dietro più avversari possibili; per questo secondo me Leao o Hauge, almeno uno dei due, dovrebbe giocare.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Ottobre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Partita che sarà determinata principalmente dalla prestazione dei nostri centrocampisti, su tutti Kessié e Bennacer, sono loro le vere chiavi di volta direi dell'intera stagione: se riescono a mantenere intensità nell'arco di tutto il match e a tenere alta la linea e riusciamo ad aggredirli sin dalla trequarti con le mezzepunte, abbiamo buone possibilità di batterli.
> 
> Una strategia di contenimento sarebbe deleteria. In fascia serve come il pane qualcuno di qualità che si butti dentro senza palla o che sappia creare superiorità numerica in fascia, che tenga bloccati dietro più avversari possibili; per questo secondo me Leao o Hauge, almeno uno dei due, dovrebbe giocare.



Non siamo una squadra fatta per difendersi e non credo che l' Inter di oggi sia la versione deluxe del Milan di Sacchi. Sui nostri centrocampisti invece concordo con te. Se riescono ad essere continui per l' intera partita riusciremo a prenderli alti e possiamo far loro male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non siamo una squadra fatta per difendersi *e non credo che l' Inter di oggi sia la versione deluxe del Milan di Sacchi. *Sui nostri centrocampisti invece concordo con te. Se riescono ad essere continui per l' intera partita riusciremo a prenderli alti e possiamo far loro male.



Ma manco la versione discount.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma manco la versione discount.



Ahahahah vedendo come tanti di noi se la fanno nelle mutande e come vengono descritti mi pare di affrontare dei marziani nel derby. Sono un' ottima squadra nel campionato italiano ma come noi ad oggi non abbiamo vinto nulla, lo stesso si può dire di loro.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah vedendo come tanti di noi se la fanno nelle mutande e come vengono descritti mi pare di affrontare dei marziani nel derby. Sono un' ottima squadra nel campionato italiano ma come noi ad oggi non abbiamo vinto nulla, lo stesso si può dire di loro.



Questa Inter, come uomini, è nettamente inferiore, tanto per fare un esempio, all’Inter del 2000/2001, un’Inter da quinto posto. In questo campionato possono giocarsela anche per lo scudo, e anzi forse sono i favoriti, ma questo perché la Serie A non è manco l’effige di ciò che era quando uno come Batistuta, che oggi sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra top europea, giocava nella Roma.

Per questo dico che noi possiamo farcela ad arrivare tra le prime quattro, parliamo di una Serie A che è l’ombra di ciò che fu, e se Baggio al Brescia lo faceva arrivare a metà classifica, in quella Serie A mostruosa peraltro, lo stesso Brescia che andato via lui retrocesse subito, immediatamente, noi con Zlatan e una rosa tre categorie sopra a quel Brescia possiamo e dobbiamo arrivare tra le prime quattro.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questa Inter, come uomini, è nettamente inferiore, tanto per fare un esempio, all’Inter del 2000/2001, un’Inter da quinto posto. In questo campionato possono giocarsela anche per lo scudo, e anzi forse sono i favoriti, ma questo perché la Serie A non è manco l’effige di ciò che era quando uno come Batistuta, che oggi sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra top europea, giocava nella Roma.



Esatto. Che il livello del campionato italiano sia misero rispetto agli 80,90 e 2000 è indiscutibile come è palese che la rube non sarebbe mai riuscita a vincere nove campionati di fila in Italia senza una concatenazione di fattori e gli immancabili aiuti arbitrali.


----------



## Raryof (15 Ottobre 2020)

Questo il mio 11

Donna
Calabria Kjaer Romagna Theo
Kessie Bennacer
Saele Calha Leao
Ibra


questo sulla carta è l'11 più serio che possiamo mettere, se invece Pioli volesse fare qualcosa di imprevedibile metterebbe Hague al posto di Leao per tenerselo come arma dalla panca per gli ultimi 30 minuti, in più c'è lo stesso Diaz che potrebbe entrare al posto di Saele col turco abbassato in una sorta di 4411 per fare densità in mezzo al campo.
Saele mi sembra praticamente obbligato perché sarebbe fisso a cc, CastiCasti se lo berrebbero come la bionda che è.
Adesso vediamo quanto vale Pioli, il vero Pioli, il tattico, il pensatore, vediamo se ha imparato dagli errori fatti a febbraio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che il livello del campionato italiano sia misero rispetto agli 80,90 e 2000 è indiscutibile come è palese che la rube non sarebbe mai riuscita a vincere nove campionati di fila in Italia senza una concatenazione di fattori e gli immancabili aiuti arbitrali.



Il fatto che il primissimo Milan Ancelottiano, quello che aveva Maldini, Costacurta, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Shevchenko e Inzaghi, conquistasse il quarto posto alla penultima giornata battendo il Verona al Bentegodi (e spedendoli in B, la prima delle due vendette contro la fatal, anzi fecal, Verona, dopo quanto successo nel ‘73 e nel ‘90, con la seconda vendetta che arriverà nel 2018), rende l’idea di cosa fosse quella Serie A. La Premier attuale a confronto è ridicola. Ridicola. Figuriamoci la Serie A attuale (in cui il Milan di cui sopra farebbe 100 punti come ridere).


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il primissimo Milan Ancelottiano, quello che aveva Maldini, Costacurta, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Shevchenko e Inzaghi, conquistasse il quarto posto alla penultima giornata battendo il Verona al Bentegodi (e spedendoli in B, la prima delle due vendette contro la fatal, anzi fecal, Verona, dopo quanto successo nel ‘73 e nel ‘90, con la seconda vendetta che arriverà nel 2018), rende l’idea di cosa fosse quella Serie A. La Premier attuale a confronto è ridicola. Ridicola. Figuriamoci la Serie A attuale (in cui il Milan di cui sopra farebbe 100 punti come ridere).



Quel Milan straccerebbe primati su primati in questa serie a( volutamente minuscola). È un torneo imbarazzante al livello di contenuti tecnici. E poi ci si chiede perché non combiniamo niente in Europa.


----------



## davoreb (16 Ottobre 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sale titolare tutta la vita, non capisco questa avversione verso uno dei migliori titolari che abbiamo. Casti invece improponibile purtroppo in questo momento, quindi io metterei il belga a destra e Diaz a sinistra. Leao va bene per la panchina lui va bene nell'ultima mezz'ora, o se proprio bisogna far riposare Ibra, come centravanti. Contro lo SPezia è stato da calci nel sedere, e non sono i 2 gol che possono salvarlo, ma diciamo che almeno da punta centrale non fa danni e potrebbe sviluppare il senso del gol.



beh migliori titolari non direi. comunque ad oggi metterei lui a destra e leao a hauge a sinistra.


----------



## sunburn (16 Ottobre 2020)

Non so perché ma, per la prima volta dopo tanti(troppi) anni, torno a sentire il brivido pre-derby. Visto che quando non lo sentivo immancabilmente ci andava da schifo, speriamo sia un buon segno!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma, per la prima volta dopo tanti(troppi) anni, torno a sentire il brivido pre-derby.



Idem.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Io devo ancora capire perchè non si gioca d domenica... l'inter gioca mercoledi e il milan giovedi, c'è tutto il tempo per recuperare


----------



## Lambro (16 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma, per la prima volta dopo tanti(troppi) anni, torno a sentire il brivido pre-derby. Visto che quando non lo sentivo immancabilmente ci andava da schifo, speriamo sia un buon segno!



Anche io, abbiamo visto che ce la possiamo giocare, che siamo finalmente una squadra capace di creare palle gol e di difendere, Lukaku è una bestia nel suo miglior momento di carriera, è chiaro che sarà una lotta ma dobbiamo farcela, ma vincere questo derby vorrebbe dire che ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto, mica roba da poco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Anche io, abbiamo visto che ce la possiamo giocare, che siamo finalmente una squadra capace di creare palle gol e di difendere, Lukaku è una bestia nel suo miglior momento di carriera, è chiaro che sarà una lotta ma dobbiamo farcela, ma vincere questo derby vorrebbe dire che ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto, mica roba da poco



Oddio, non so se vorrebbe dire che ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto, a quello farei fatica a credere anche se finissimo il girone d’andata a 45 punti, di sicuro fare ALMENO quattro punti tra nati dopo e Roma vorrebbe dire esserci alla stragrandissima per il quarto posto, alla faccia di chi ritiene che il Milan valga tra il quinto e il settimo posto (che è come dire che Zlatan non sposti nulla o quasi, perché sesti arrivavamo pure con altra gente ben più mediocre, ci siamo arrivati pure lo scorso anno con un girone d’andata non giocato).


----------



## davoreb (16 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oddio, non so se vorrebbe dire che ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto, a quello farei fatica a credere anche se finissimo il girone d’andata a 45 punti, di sicuro fare ALMENO quattro punti tra nati dopo e Roma vorrebbe dire esserci alla stragrandissima per il quarto posto, alla faccia di chi ritiene che il Milan valga tra il quinto e il settimo posto (che è come dire che Zlatan non sposti nulla o quasi, perché sesti arrivavamo pure con altra gente ben più mediocre, ci siamo arrivati pure lo scorso anno con un girone d’andata non giocato).



Ma infatti la conquista del quarto posto dipenderà da quante partite giocherà Ibra. Se ne fa almeno una trentina per me è quasi assicurato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la conquista del quarto posto dipenderà da quante partite giocherà Ibra. Se ne fa almeno una trentina per me è quasi assicurato.



Esattamente. Ricordo che un certo Roby Baggio portò il Brescia addirittura all’ottavo posto, in una Serie A anni luce superiore a questa (era il più bel campionato del mondo) e a campionati da metà classifica per quattro anni consecutivi. Lo stesso Brescia che normalmente non fa mai più di due anni in Serie A e che APPENA Baggio si ritirò scese in B. Ed era un Brescia n volte inferiore a questo Milan, nel complesso, che giocava in una Serie A n volte superiore a questa.

Questo per chiarire QUANTO spostino gli equilibri certi giocatori. Se Ibra ne farà almeno una trentina quarti ci arriviamo al 99%.

Ricordo che Zlatan in MLS giocava in una squadra che era il Brescia della MLS, erano ultimi quando Zlatan arrivò, e lui li portò a metà classifica (questo per dire che i discorsi “non è arrivato ai playoff in MLS” contano poco, visto che fece un miracolo con la squadra che aveva, la più scarsa di tutte tolto Ibra) figuriamoci con un Milan che senza Ibra già di suo il sesto posto lo varrebbe.


----------



## Milanforever63 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Anche io sono fiducioso .. ma temo il loro attaccante Kulovic


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Andrò controcorrente ma io giocherei con Saele e Casti.
> Saele perché a sinistra può aiutare in fase difensiva Theo, casti perché ha avuto 2 settimane per prepararsi al meglio alla partita.
> Giocare con Brahim esterno contro una squadra che attacca molto sulle fasce sarebbe un suicidio, per me. Perisic e hakimi sono due treni, forti fisicamente e veloci mentre Brahim è piccolino e lento nel lungo oltre che non essere un gran difensore.
> Leao preferisco tenerlo per il secondo tempo dove può spaccare la partita (come farà di la Sanchez) mentre hauge ha troppi pochi allenamento con la squadra, è troppo presto.



.


----------



## mark (16 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Anche io, abbiamo visto che ce la possiamo giocare, che siamo finalmente una squadra capace di creare palle gol e di difendere, Lukaku è una bestia nel suo miglior momento di carriera, è chiaro che sarà una lotta ma dobbiamo farcela, ma vincere questo derby vorrebbe dire che ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto, mica roba da poco



Per lo scudetto non esageriamo. Sarebbe un segnale che potremmo lottare per i primi 4 posti, quello si.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Come la vedete?
Io sono abbastanza preoccupato. Non solo per la partita in sé, ma per quello che potrebbe essere l'effetto sul resto della stagione. 
Tutti gli anni dopo aver perso il derby sprofondiamo in crisi, quest'anno non possiamo permettercelo. E temo che in caso di sconfitta questa partita possa essere una mazzata. 
L'Inter negli ultimi anni non è mai stata così forte. Ma lo stesso vale per noi. Dovessimo vincere faremmo un salto enorme in avanti. Perdendo invece rischieremmo di buttare tutta la positività nata in questo periodo.
Già questa partita è cruciale per la nostra stagione secondo me


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Castillejo/Diaz
Calhanoglu
Saele
Ibrahimovic*


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



IO spero in casti... non ce lo vedo brahim a correr dietro a perisic.. se l mangia vivo il croato


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Forza ragazzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Ottobre 2020)

e vinciamolo questo derby!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni

INTER (3-4-1-2): 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 6 de Vrij, 11 Kolarov; 2 Hakimi, 77 Brozovic, 22 Vidal, 14 Perisic; 23 Barella; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 9 Lukaku. All. Conte

MILAN (4-2-3-1): 99 Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 24 Kjaer, 13 Romagnoli, 19 Theo Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Salemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 7 Castillejo; 11 Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli 

Arbitro: Mariani di Aprilia*


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Avrei preferito Leao al posto di Castillejo/Diaz. Vediamo, magari può fare meglio entrando dalla panchina nel secondo tempo


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> INTER (3-4-1-2): 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 6 de Vrij, 11 Kolarov; 2 Hakimi, 77 Brozovic, 22 Vidal, 14 Perisic; 23 Barella; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 9 Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> INTER (3-4-1-2): 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 6 de Vrij, 11 Kolarov; 2 Hakimi, 77 Brozovic, 22 Vidal, 14 Perisic; 23 Barella; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 9 Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> ...



a sto punto spero sia tornato il Casti con la gamba frizzantina ,non quello più fermo di Suso


----------



## sipno (16 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a sto punto spero sia tornato il Casti con la gamba frizzantina ,non quello più fermo di Suso



Con Castillejo ci metteranno a 90. Avrei messo chiunque al suo posto.
Pioli si conferma un imbrcille.
Perche Saelemakers sulla sinistra non rende per niente.
In una mossa ci taglia entrambe le ali.

Sto *******


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Con Castillejo ci metteranno a 90. Avrei messo chiunque al suo posto.
> Pioli si conferma un imbrcille.
> Perche Saelemakers sulla sinistra non rende per niente.
> In una mossa ci taglia entrambe le ali.
> ...



la coppia Casti Saele non mi piace per niente ,però nemmeno Diaz mi piace in quella posizione. Io metterei Leao dato che c'è Ibra a tenerlo sveglio (ma la preparazione l'ha conclusa??)


----------



## pazzomania (16 Ottobre 2020)

Theo Hernandez vs Hakimi

Quanto non mi mancano i 
Mesbah vs Schelotto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Theo Hernandez vs Hakimi
> 
> Quanto non mi mancano i
> Mesbah vs Schelotto



Che anni d’infamia per il calcio milanese quelli, mamma mia...


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2020)

È oggi..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> INTER (3-4-1-2): 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 6 de Vrij, 11 Kolarov; 2 Hakimi, 77 Brozovic, 22 Vidal, 14 Perisic; 23 Barella; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 9 Lukaku. All. Conte
> 
> ...



Ci siamo, il gran giorno è arrivato.

La nostra formazione non mi convince del tutto.
Abbiamo gli esterni a piede invertito ma non è gente capace di saltare l'uomo nè di immettere qualità coi tagli interni.
Speriamo solo che venendo dentro al campo i terzini trovino tempi e coraggio per alzarsi altrimenti ci manca l'ampiezza.
Speriamo solo di cambiarla in corsa la partita.
Il rischio è che ibra sia isolato, col solo calha che accorcia centralmente per lo scarico.
Il milan è rinato con gli esterni larghi e alti, avrei visto meglio saele a destra e un hauge a sinistra ma vediamo cosa ha preparato pioli.
Il rischio è che samu e saele non avendo molto spazio per posturarsi prendano sempre palla di spalle per impantanare il nostro gioco con inutili scarichi dietro.

Per il resto ricomponiamo la difesa titolare e abbiamo i migliori negli altri ruoli.

L'inter ha come quinti due giocatori offensivi e nei tre dietro due 'forzature' tattiche.
Saranno molto forti in fase di possesso ma con dei limiti sulle transizioni e in area di rigore nelle marcature.
Bisogna approfittarne.

Sarà fondamentale tagliare il rifornimento per le punte(fondamentale il lavoro senza palla di samu, saele e calha). La forza dell'inter sono quei due là davanti con la palla giocata per lukaku che scarica per lautaro o allarga in fascia.
Se vinciamo il duello con lukaku vinciamo metà partita e depotenziamo l'inter.
In mezzo al campo oggi i nerazzurri hanno 3 costruttori , col primo giro palla ci faranno soffrire.

Sarà una partita molto tattica e chi perde anche un solo duello individuale perde la partita.
Occhio ai tiri da fuori.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Le formazioni dalla GDS


----------



## kipstar (17 Ottobre 2020)

se leao sta bene è lui il sostituto di rebic.....
a mio avviso giocare sia con casti casti che con alexis tende a rendere la squadra meno propensa alla profondità verso avanti. entrambi non sono giocatori "che vanno"..... uno dei due per me è di troppo almeno in partenza......si rischia solo che si abbassino inghiottiti dai due quinti del centrocampo interista......


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



.


----------



## Albijol (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il milan è rinato con gli esterni larghi e alti, avrei visto meglio saele a destra e un hauge a sinistra ma vediamo cosa ha preparato pioli.



Infatti questa formazione mi puzza di bocciatura per Hauge


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



*Dovete quotare*


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Infatti questa formazione mi puzza di bocciatura per Hauge



Beh no dai, bocciatura mi pare un tantino esagerato. 
Dopotutto parliamo sempre di un giovanissimo che proviene dal campionato norvegese.
Diciamo però che se al posto di hauge fosse arrivato un chiesa il mister di certo non si sarebbe fatto certo problemi per buttarlo in campo. cito chiesa ma avrei potuto citare depay.
Il problema è questo : abbiamo preso un ragazzo in un gruppo che già abbonda di giovani.
L'attacco di oggi non mi piace, non abbiamo muscoli , presenza in area , dribbling .
In teoria abbiamo solo profondità ma a piede invertito e con tempi di gioco persi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Comunque sanchez ha recuperato.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Devo dire che li davanti, mi piace di più la nostra panchina che i titolari: secondo me se riusciamo a tenere all'inizio, il secondo tempo avremo delle carte molto importanti per spaccare la partita quando loro finiranno la benzina ovvero Leao, Diaz e Hauge....gente veloce e tecnica che può creare superiorità numerica e saltare l'uomo. Forza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabbon17 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Casti da panchinare !


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Si gioca o no, o si arriva alle 17 e si decide di non giocare?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci siamo, il gran giorno è arrivato.
> 
> La nostra formazione non mi convince del tutto.
> Abbiamo gli esterni a piede invertito ma non è gente capace di saltare l'uomo nè di immettere qualità coi tagli interni.
> ...



Penso infatti che l’obiettivo di Pioli sia arginare il centrocampo dell’Inter nella prima parte, fondamentale sarà in questo senso che Gallinejo e Salmonstriker si sacrifichino molto, per poi cercare di affondare i colpi nella seconda parte della partita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Al momento sky porta Salesmaker, Leao, Calhanoglu dietro Ibra


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim di certo non lo si può mettere esterno contro una squadra che spinge con 2 treni sulle fasce... a me va bene leao e poi nel secondo tempo dentro leao e hauge spaccare la partita.
periisc e hakimi se lo mangiano brahim , oltretutto lui non è che sia un grande aiutante in fase difensiva. bisogna metterlo libero di muoversi sulla trequarti


----------



## davoreb (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al momento sky porta Salesmaker, Leao, Calhanoglu dietro Ibra



Molto meglio secondo me


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Kjaer
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Leao
Ibrahimovic*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Da leao mi aspetto molto. Deve sia aiutare ogni tanto theo in fase difensiva e sia inserirsi in area a supporto di ibra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



La migliore formazione possibile. Hauge non è bocciato, è appena arrivato e Leao è avanti nelle gerarchie, anche per la doppietta appena fatta. Hauge entrerà nella ripresa.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



so gia che bestemmieremo , ma la approvo


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2020)

mi sto cacando sotto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Prima o poi li vinceremo sto derby, per la legge dei grandi numeri...


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lukaku che segna mangiandosi Romagna mia non è manco quotato; una punizione di Kolarov, il solito colpo di capoccia di De Vrij e il tiro dell'anno di Brozovic...


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dal 2010-2011 ne abbiamo vinti solo due, uno schifo, non riesco proprio ad essere ottimista per questa partita; firmerei per un pareggio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lukaku che segna mangiandosi Romagna mia non è manco quotato; una punizione di Kolarov, il solito colpo di capoccia di De Vrij e il tiro dell'anno di Brozovic...



Possiamo cmq dargli una cinquina.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Per la prima volta in tutta la vita ho il terrore di guardare il derby.
E siamo davanti. E siamo primi a punteggio pieno.
Non so spiegarmi il perché.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Ufficiali:

Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.

Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Daje


----------



## Cenzo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Mi sbilancio, migliore in campo dei nostri... Saelemaekers


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Sbaglio o in panchina c’é anche Conti?

Con i cambi loro hanno qualitá ma sono corti:
Eriksen
Sanchez
Ranocchia
Darmian 

Noi abbiamo piú scelta, ma alcuni ruoli scoperti
Dalot
Tonali
Krunic
Castillejo
Hauge
Diaz
Colombo
Maldini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Abbiamo due risultati su tre, quella da battere assolutamente è la Roma.

Ma una sconfitta nel derby scoperchierebbe il vaso di Pandora. E probabilmente aprirebbe un ciclo negativo. Che gli dei del calcio e i guerrieri passati che hanno indossato questa gloriosa maglia, compresi quelli che non ci sono più, come il trio svedese del GRE-NO-LI (che diedero vita al primo grande Milan della storia, prima ancora del Paròn), ci vengano in aiuto.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Forza diavolo


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi i nostri sono chiamati alla prova della maturità.

Vincere significherebbe essere primi.

Vediamo la maturita dei nostri


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Sarebbe bello vincere, visto che non vinciamo un derby da 1000 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Brutte sensazioni come al solito. Speriamo va...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vincere, visto che non vinciamo un derby da 1000 anni



Trump non era ancora Presidente quando vincemmo l’ultimo (in Serie A), fai tu.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2020)

Si parla dei giocatori giustamente ma non vorrei che Pioli ci fottesse anche questo derby.
Quante altre occasioni avrà per dimostrare di essere da Milan? se non ora quando?
Forza.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


Hanno passato gli ultimi 10 giorni a lamentarsi dei contagi da covid e poi giocano praticamente con la formazione titolare...

Speriamo di vincere, servirà un partitone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si parla dei giocatori giustamente ma non vorrei che Pioli ci fottesse anche questo derby.
> Quante altre occasioni avrà per dimostrare di essere da Milan? se non ora quando?



Dai la formazione che metterà in campo oggi sarà la migliore possibile. Speriamo non faccia errori nei cambi. Sono teso.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hanno passato gli ultimi 10 giorni a lamentarsi dei contagi da covid e poi giocano praticamente con la formazione titolare...
> 
> Speriamo di vincere, servirà un partitone.



Dai sii serio.. giocano con 2 terzini come titolari di difesa a 3.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Buona formazione. 

Dai ragazzi, questa la portiamo a casa!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Oggi i nostri sono chiamati alla prova della maturità.
> 
> Vincere significherebbe essere primi.
> 
> Vediamo la maturita dei nostri



Verissimo.
Anche io vivo cosi questo derby.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai la formazione che metterà in campo oggi sarà la migliore possibile. Speriamo non faccia errori nei cambi. Sono teso.



Vero ma il derby è soprattutto atteggiamento giusto, se non li ha caricati abbastanza e se non l'ha preparata al meglio sarà durissima.
Perché se quelle 3 che hai vinto non ti hanno messo nulla dentro oggi viene fuori la polvere nascosta sotto il tappeto, quindi è una partita davvero chiave per capire cosa siamo davvero.
Spero davvero in Ibra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hanno passato gli ultimi 10 giorni a lamentarsi dei contagi da covid e poi giocano praticamente con la formazione titolare...
> 
> Speriamo di vincere, servirà un partitone.



Perdere questo derby contro un’Inter senza difesa titolare invece sarebbe tragico, avrebbe contraccolpi a livello mentale che la presenza di Ibra potrebbe mitigare ma non annullare. In caso di sconfitta mi aspetterei una diminuzione significativa della media punti nelle prossime partite. Potrebbe aprirsi un ciclo negativo simile a quello che si aprì dopo la sconfitta di metà Marzo 2019.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero ma il derby è soprattutto atteggiamento giusto, se non li ha caricati abbastanza e se non l'ha preparata al meglio sarà durissima.
> Perché se quelle 3 che hai vinto non ti hanno messo nulla dentro oggi viene fuori la polvere nascosta sotto il tappeto, quindi è una partita davvero chiave per capire cosa siamo davvero.
> Spero davvero in Ibra.



Esatto. L’ultimo derby è stato davvero umiliante, è bastato un tiro della Domenica di Brozovic per mandarci in cagarella totale, contro una squadra che negli ultimi due anni ha perso contro una marea di squadre mentre noi negli ultimi due anni anche nel pre-Conte partivamo già battuti. Deve finire qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Kolarov; Hakimi, Vidal, Brozovic, Perisic; Barella; Lautaro, Lukaku.
> 
> Milan Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic *



Mi fa piacere gioca leao titolare con saele a dx.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dai sii serio.. giocano con 2 terzini come titolari di difesa a 3.



Gli unici titolari assente sono Bastoni e Young.
Comunque D’Ambrosio é davanti a Skriniar nella gerarchia per il centrale di destra.
Il centrocampo ha assenze, ma il trio titolare c’é.

L’attacco é quello titolare.

Se citiamo i 5 giocatori piú importanti ci sono.

L’assenza di Rebic pesa di piú di quella di Bastoni e Young


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perdere questo derby contro un’Inter senza difesa titolare invece sarebbe tragico, avrebbe contraccolpi a livello mentale che la presenza di Ibra potrebbe mitigare ma non aumentare. In caso di sconfitta mi aspetterei una diminuzione significativa della media punti nelle prossime partite. Potrebbe aprirsi un ciclo negativo simile a quello che si aprì dopo la sconfitta di metà Marzo 2019.



Alla fine manca solo Bastoni.
Sono tesissimo.
Pastiglia della pressione andata... adesso non fatemi soffrire .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alla fine manca solo Bastoni.
> Sono tesissimo.
> Pastiglia della pressione andata... adesso non fatemi soffrire .



Kolarov e D’Ambrosio centrali non si possono vedere, dai. Nella sofferenza siamo vicini, zio.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dai sii serio.. giocano con 2 terzini come titolari di difesa a 3.



Di titolare manca solo Bastoni, Skriniar pure è un mezzo panchinaro. Chi altro manca?
Nainngolan, il secondo portiere, Young.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sono molto teso


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alla fine manca solo Bastoni.
> Sono tesissimo.
> Pastiglia della pressione andata... adesso non fatemi soffrire .



Sono teso anch'io, vorrei capire loro, è possibile non ci temano neanche un po'?


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

A me andrebbe bene anche un pari


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

di solito quando sono tranquillo si perde facile.

oggi sono tranquillissimo


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Anche io vivo cosi questo derby.



Dopo anni questo è un derby che mi sta agitando... Solitamente lo vedevo come un dente da levare.

Napoli Atalanta ci ha mostrato che tutto è differente in questo campionato e conta di più la forma fisica che altro... 

Noi siamo in uno stato ottimale... se riusciamo ad aggiungerci la consapevolezza di potercela fare potremmo compiere una vera impresa quest'anno.

Approfittiamone perchè in un campionato normale molto probabilmente sarebbe stato tutto differente... Capita a puntino!


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di solito quando sono tranquillo si perde facile.
> 
> oggi sono tranquillissimo



Mi sa che ti sei già defecato addosso invece...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono teso anch'io, vorrei capire loro, è possibile non ci temano neanche un po'?



Anche nell’Ottobre di 36 anni fa, quello di Attila che svetta imperioso su Giuda Collovati, non ci temevano manco un po’, né loro né i loro tifosi. Anche perché non ne vincevamo uno dall’anno della Stella.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi iniziaaaaaaa!!!!

Aiutooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi firmo per un pari


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2020)

Questo può essere l'anno buono , se l'inda gioca male pretendo la vittoria , altrimenti mi piacerebbe anche un pari frutto di una bella partita combattuta. Spero niente sculate indaiste


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bergomi a commentare il derby... ma che palle!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

C’è Conti in panchina. Bentornato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’è Conti in panchina. Bentornato



Quanto NON mi è mancato...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Forza Milan ! Dai ragazzi!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Vorrei avere la pelata di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine da schiaffeggiare a mano aperta, sarebbe un ottimo antistress. E lui si renderebbe utile.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio....


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo Hernandez saltato secchissimo proprio


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Male male


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rialzati Theo!


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Lukaku


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vorrei avere la pelata di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine da schiaffeggiare a mano aperta, sarebbe un ottimo antistress. E lui si renderebbe utile.



Ahahahha stile Benny Hill


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Schifoso di Lukaku è stato mandato in spedizione punitiva su Theo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo come inizio molto male


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mica ho capito come gli ha fatto male a Theo


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo sta subendo Hakimi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mica ho capito come gli ha fatto male a Theo



pestone sulla caviglia


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Peccato!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mmm... Se Ibra qua la prendeva bene...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra altra categoria


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

quanti falli


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rigoreeeee grande Ibra


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Rigore!*


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Enorme Ibra!


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Daiiiiii


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio che handa li para


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Goooooolllllllllllllll

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calma ragazzi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra comunque malissimo sui rigori ultimamente


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stesso fallo di Materazzi quasi.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che parata che aveva fatto sto maledetto


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Altro assist sostanziale di Chalanoglu


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

kolarov che cesso


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Goooollll

Ma fate tirare kessie la prossima volta.

Handanovic si che è un para rigori cavolo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ibra altra categoria



Altro livello proprio


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore di emme, fortuna che poi ci è andata bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Piatek sarebbe stato divorato facilmente da Kolarov, non sarebbe mai stato rigore. Ma calma, mancano 77 minuti + recupero.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2020)

ciucciaa handanovicc


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

grande!!!! he schifo di rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaa


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

2-0

Grande Leao*


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che scarso Ibra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

I nostri ragazziiiiii!!

Saelaemakers e Leao Apparecchiano e Ibra si sbrana l’Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calma ragazzi, calma ragazzi, calma ragazzi.

Mancano 75 minuti + recupero.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Leaoibraaaaaa magnificiiiiii


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Saele e Leao MOSTRUOSI


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seriamente, per me Ibra a 50 anni arriverebbe tranquillamente in doppia cifra. Una decina di gol li segnerebbe senza problemi.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Leao, bravissimo.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Gol di Leao qui comunque. Bravo. Daje!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2020)

godo


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi è un sogno non svegliatemi!


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seriamente, per me Ibra a 50 anni arriverebbe tranquillamente in doppia cifra. Una decina di gol li segnerebbe senza problemi.



Senza problemi


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2020)

grande Leao . Ibra ce li aveva conservati


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Scoppia parrucchino, scoppia!


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Vediamo di non fare quello dell'anno scorso


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Slemakers dai ma che razza di giocata ha fatto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo in ste partite post Covid ci possono essere dai 5 ai 7 gol è lunga ancora


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Penso non ci sia bisogno di ricordare cosa è successo a febbraio.

Calma


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Li tagliamo come il burro lì dietro


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zlatan 

P.S: bella la finta di corpo di Saelemakers


----------



## neoxes (17 Ottobre 2020)

Eh, ma Leao non sa crossare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque é ancora tutto aperto.

Questa partita finisce con 8 gol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Quando nasce più uno come Zlatan!! Clonateloo


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ora dobbiamo fare il terzo


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia bisogno di ricordare cosa è successo a febbraio.
> 
> Calma


Anche perché l'Inter è squadra che concede tantissimo dietro, ma davanti ha una grande potenza di fuoco.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

A questo non gli fa una sega manco il Covid. Anzi, è tornato pure più forte


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non so cosa stia succedendo ma è tutto meraviglioso


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetti il nano e il cravattaro...sarebbero stati 10 anni di goduria


----------



## kekkopot (17 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio che l'ultimo derby è successa la stessa roba


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Piano ad esultare, non abbiamo fatto assolutamente nulla. Ricordiamoci il derby di qualche mese fa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Anche perché l'Inter è squadra che concede tantissimo dietro, ma davanti ha una grande potenza di fuoco.



Infatti, vero che noi adesso siamo più forti rispetto a Febbraio ma... calma.


----------



## sion (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calma raga è lunga


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ecco, malissimo sto giallo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Molto male, ammonizione di kjaer


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna vincerla con la testa ora


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Senza le due partite fuori, Ibra starebbe già a 7-8 gol in campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che quel maledetto di Laureato è sempre a terra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Va anche detto che in genere derby rimontati come quello a Febbraio (che fu simile a quello di Marzo 2004 con goal del 3-2 del Professore) non succedono spesso but still... calma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kjaer in uno contro uno fa paura. Doppio giallo da evitare


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza le due partite fuori, Ibra starebbe già a 7-8 gol in campionato.



Davvero..banchettava con le non difese di Crotone e Spezia.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che odio i corner corti


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

laureato simulatore vattene dai ladri


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Questo giallo no eh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se gliene facessimo un altro li ammazzeremmo.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> laureato simulatore vattene dai ladri



Ci fanno il post Dybala, tanto c'è "affinità".


----------



## Alfabri (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Saele mi sta piacevolmente sorprendendo, riesce a dare delle sgasate portentose...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Giallo no eh?


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Spettacolo Ibra


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Qui il fuorigioco non c'era, perché non c'era nessuno in mezzo però


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Finita


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Gol di Lubamba

1-2


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che buco al centro


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ecco il gol di lukaku. Calma


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria...


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Gol da polli.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo il peggiore oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma ma dove vai


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Eccallà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che buco in mezzo. Liscio corale


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2020)

ma il fuorigioco ?


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se donnarumma non la toccava era di Theo


----------



## smallball (17 Ottobre 2020)

Preso goal da polli


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Nacho Vidal


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma ormai come Abate nei Derby.. se non regala un gol non è contanto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

La forza dell’Inter come dell’Atalanta é l’avanzata del terzi di difesa.

Se non li segui vai sempre in inferioritá numerica


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ora finisce come l'anno scorso


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mai un giallo a questi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Male Mr. 16848646 Milioni d'ingaggio.


Ma l'inter come fa ad essere senza ammoniti nonostante l'entrata di Kolarov, il fallo su Leao e falli continui di Barella e Lukaku e ora questa entrata di Vidal? Assurdo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

E come al solito i nostri fuoriclasse, Romagnoli e Dollarrumma, a raccogliere funghi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Vi prego ragazzi non infliggetemi un’altra umiliazione come quella di Febbraio. Non fatevi rimontare anche stavolta, vi prego.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Ottobre 2020)

E figurati se non subivamo un gollonzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

solito donnarumma per asprelle proprio


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Molto male adesso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo alle strette


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rischiamo tropp


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Male male non tireremo più


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Saele diamine


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dollarumma disastroso comunque


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mah...ho capito l'andazzo.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna fare qualcosa su Hakimi, Hernandez è insufficiente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

In difesa sofferenza totale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solito donnarumma per asprelle proprio



Fa un bel numero di partite da fenomeno, ma la quantita di errori in partite chiave (errori grossolani contro Juventus, Inter e Arsenal per citarne un paio a caso) sono semplicemente troppi per una che si considera e richiede un ingaggio da migliore al mondo.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi avere un Bakayoko lì in mezzo avrebbe fatto comodo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dobbiamo fare il terzo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio Kjaer


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare il terzo.



Anche il quinto per me.
Si segnerá tantissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sto Lautaro é un altro Dybala (ovviamente argentino anche lui). Gioca per tuffarsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo un recupero fantozziano. Era fallo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Laureato è sempre per terra


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Arbitro in crisi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Per Bergomi sono tutti falli. Bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se ci facciamo rimontare anche questo derby ritiriamoci dalle competizioni sportive.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi avere un Bakayoko lì in mezzo avrebbe fatto comodo...



Direi che avrebbe fatto sopratutto comodo avere un altro centrale.
Gabbia e Duarte fuori per Covid, Musacchio sempre infortunato. Chi mettiamo centrale al posto di Kjaer?! IL magazziniere?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bergomi scandalosamente di parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è inter channel o sky?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Leao ha staccato la spina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna me lo ricordavo un paracarro Lukaku, sta diventando piano piano Drogba


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per Bergomi sono tutti falli. Bah



Su Sky hanno veramente il coraggio di far commentare un derby a Bergomi? Cioe...a questo punto possiamo metterci anche Suma o Pellegatti, no?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Hernandez deve svegliarsi.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Direi che avrebbe fatto sopratutto comodo avere un altro centrale.
> Gabbia e Duarte fuori per Covid, Musacchio sempre infortunato. Chi mettiamo centrale al posto di Kjaer?! IL magazziniere?


Vero anche quello.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

E' uscito Leao ed è entrato Niang intanto


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

mamma mia romagnoli malissssssssssssssssssssssimo


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Turco tutto bene, poi si è sciolto al limite dell'area.
Manovriamo bene comunque.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' uscito Leao ed è entrato Niang intanto



ahahah spietatissimo


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Barella imploso, daje!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia romagnoli malissssssssssssssssssssssimo



Eh gioca così perché è scontento, poverino vuole l'aumento...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bruttissimo movimento del ginocchio di Barella


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia romagnoli malissssssssssssssssssssssimo



Sei fuori di testa?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Con la fortuna che abbiamo, se esce Barella entra Vecino e diventa il solito misto tra Crujiff e Maradona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche il quinto per me.
> Si segnerá tantissimo



Facciano il catso che vogliono, mettano anche 10 giocatori sulla linea di porta di Donnarumma, basta che mi risparmino un’umiliazione come quella di Febbraio, perché neanche l’Inter pre-Calciopoli ne subiva due di fila di umiliazioni come quelle.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi Kjaer e Theo i peggiori.

Kjaer ha perso tutti i duelli


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kjaer già ammonito, non abbiamo centrali in panchina. Eh ma non serve il centrale cit


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che è saltato il crociato a Barella


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Prestatemi qualche unghia...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

E si ciao è tornato in campo questo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che somari!


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Davanti sprechiamo troppo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che occasione buttata dai


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo in bambola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo vattene un po’ a fare in culo, su.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Niente Hernandez non c'è proprio stasera.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Olé, giallo pure a Kessie.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

......


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lukaku TUTTO SOLO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ammonito Kessié?! Ma che arbitraggio é?
Vidal, Barella, Kolarov e mi pare Hakimi tutti graziati nonostante interventi pericolosi. Assurdo!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

I centrali........


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli, il solito bidonazzo.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lukaku solo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Primi 25 minuti ottimi poi siamo calati, dobbiamo assolutamente trovare il terzo gol, altrimenti c'è il rischio pure di perderla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Difesa terribile. Kjaer e Romagnoli che non capiscono chi deve marcare Lukaku


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nel secondo tempo almeno una pera la prendiamo. Davanti si diano una svegliata quando sono in porta.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Pochi caxxi raga l'inter è più forte sto derby se lo vincono sarà per merito loro mentre quello di febbraio per me lo abbiamo buttato


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Arridatemi Gabbia.. tre partite e non abbiamo subito nulla.. con questo soppravalutato di Nesta faciamo schifo


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kjaer non ci sta capendo nulla.

Proprio stasera.

Theo deve svegliarsi.


----------



## Boomer (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ci fregano con i cartellini gialli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

ibra non ce la fa a fare i contropede. l'età si sente


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Facciamo attenzione, nel precedente derby ci hanno rimontato due gol. Cerchiamo di non fare altrettanto, dobbiamo vincerla stavolta. Grande Ibra in ogni caso!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tensione allucinante. Una rimonta come a febbraio sarebbe un'onta inaccettabile

Theo completamente nel pallone. Kjaer se va avanti così non finisce la partita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arridatemi Gabbia.. tre partite e non abbiamo subito nulla.. con questo soppravalutato di Nesta faciamo schifo



.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difesa terribile. Kjaer e Romagnoli che non capiscono chi deve marcare Lukaku



Lukaku-Lautaro li uccellano 9 volte su 10.


----------



## Miro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo i due gol non abbiamo più tirato in porta; dobbiamo necessariamente capitalizzare uno dei diversi contropiedi che abbiamo avuto, perchè un gol lo prendiamo sicuro nel secondo tempo.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arridatemi Gabbia.. tre partite e non abbiamo subito nulla.. con questo soppravalutato di Nesta faciamo schifo



Non so che hai visto ma stasera il peggiore è Kjaer...

Proprio vero che parlate per simpatie/antipatie dai


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Grandissimo primo tempo da parte di entrambe le squadre, noi veramente stupendi nel ribaltare l'azione in moltissime occasioni, peccato che ci manchi ancora cattiveria.
Loro quando azionano Lautaro e Lukaku sono infermabili.
Al momento sti due sono la coppia piu' forte del mondo secondo me.

Ci vorrebbe , forse, un Vandjik per fermare il Lukaku attuale, e ci vorrebbe uno molto più rapido per fermare Lautaro.

Cmq 2-2 neanche quotato , anzi se portiamo a casa un pari mi ritengo soddisfatto (cabala mode on)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

2-1 alla fine del primo tempo lo avrei sottoscritto con il sangue.

Ma chi sferra il primo pugno del secondo tempo lo porta a casa questo derby


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Facciamo attenzione, nel precedente derby ci hanno rimontato due gol. Cerchiamo di non fare altrettanto, dobbiamo vincerla stavolta. Grande Ibra in ogni caso!



Io la dico grossa, facciamo pure un megacatenaccio, 11 sottopalla, qualsiasi cosa, ma non posso accettare di perderne due di fila come a Febbraio. Non posso, dai.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non so che hai visto ma stasera il peggiore è Kjaer...
> 
> Proprio vero che parlate per simpatie/antipatie dai



Non ha vinto un duello contro Lautaro


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Contro questi è una roba assurda. Ti passa la voglia.


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi saranno anche scarsi i nostri centrali ma li avete visti li davanti Lukaku e Martinez?
Sono due forze della natura,sfido a trovare una coppia di centrali che li riesca a tenere,sia in velocità che quando fraseggiano nello stretto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Con il pubblico comunque avremmo già preso i 4 gol in rimonta come a febbraio.

In difesa una sofferenza unica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io la dico grossa, facciamo pure un megacatenaccio, 11 sottopalla, qualsiasi cosa, ma non posso accettare di perderne due di fila come a Febbraio. Non posso, dai.



Se fai mega catenaccio ne prendiamo più di 3.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma possibile avanti 2-1 nel derby i commenti sono concentrati sul cercare chi fa piú schifo tra i nostri?

Ci sará il momento di farli, ma adesso pausa per favore


----------



## Alfred Edwards (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nel momento in cui Kjaer va in difficoltà crolla tutto. Ed è pure ammonito.. Daje raga, siamo forti.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per la rete presa, non stavamo giocando male... Solo che bisogna tirare un po' di più in porta altrimenti...


----------



## Boomer (17 Ottobre 2020)

Laucago e Martinez si svegliano sempre contro di noi comunque. Con la lazio hanno fatto ridere.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi saranno anche scarsi i nostri centrali ma li avete visti li davanti Lukaku e Martinez?
> Sono due forze della natura,sfido a trovare una coppia di centrali che li riesca a tenere,sia in velocità che quando fraseggiano nello stretto.



In Italia non esiste, forse un Chiellini in forma con Deligt a fianco.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ha vinto un duello contro Lautaro



E kjaer? perché non lo nomini?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Primo tempo migliore del Inter. 10-15 minuti molto buoni nostri e poi tanta, troppa Inter.
Il gol evitabile fa molto male. Kjaer ammonito preoccupa, Theo sembra di non essere in partita e Romagnoli e semplicemente un paio di gradini sotto Lukaku, fa una fatica pazzesca.

Secondo tempo che mi fa tanta paura, sopratutto per Romagnoli e le ammonizioni di Kessié e Kjaer. 

*Inspiegabile che l'Inter chiuda il primo tempo senza ammoniti*. Entrata dura di Kolarov su Ibra per il rigore senza ammonizione, Barella che calcio il collo/viso di Bennacer senza ammonizione, Vidal che entra in scivolata su Theo che sta per crossare senza ammonizione e - mi pare era lui - Hakimi che scalcia Leao da dietro che pero rimane in piedi..senza ammonizione. Gestione a dir poco molto particolare.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile avanti 2-1 nel derby i commenti sono concentrati sul cercare chi fa piú schifo tra i nostri?
> 
> Ci sará il momento di farli, ma adesso pausa per favore



Hai ragionissima, stiamo vincendo e giocando alla pari contro una corrazzata, molti non se ne rendono probabilmente conto.


----------



## Kaw (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sarà un secondo tempo da chiappe strettissime


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

per or è andata bene ad essere sopra.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile avanti 2-1 nel derby i commenti sono concentrati sul cercare chi fa piú schifo tra i nostri?
> 
> Ci sará il momento di farli, ma adesso pausa per favore



Ma infatti anche se perdiamo per me stiamo lavorando bene e bisognerà continuare con fiducia su questa strada


----------



## Davidoff (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io la dico grossa, facciamo pure un megacatenaccio, 11 sottopalla, qualsiasi cosa, ma non posso accettare di perderne due di fila come a Febbraio. Non posso, dai.



Così perdiamo di sicuro, bisogna attaccare invece, loro dietro sono lenti e lasciano praterie. Io metterei Hauge al posto di Leao e continuerei a spingere, tanto almeno un altro gol ce lo fanno, senza contare che Kjaer non finisce la partita se continua a subìre così Lautaro.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo ottenendo veramente il massimo, il massimo. Loro sono una spanna sopra di noi, forse due. 
Cerchiamo di non sbracare come nell'ultimo derby.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto Sampdoria-Lazie 2-0


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E kjaer? perché non lo nomini?



Si, mi riferivo proprio a lui .


----------



## mil77 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Molto bene i 4 davanti. Male kajer dietro


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo sprecando una marea di ottime occasioni in contropiede, sento puzza di solita inchiappettata...
E bisogna trovare il modo di mettere qualcun altro su Laureato, Kjaer non sta vedendo la boccia.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Primo tempo migliore del Inter. 10-15 minuti molto buoni nostri e poi tanta, troppa Inter.
> Il gol evitabile fa molto male. Kjaer ammonito preoccupa, Theo sembra di non essere in partita e Romagnoli e semplicemente un paio di gradini sotto Lukaku, fa una fatica pazzesca.
> 
> Secondo tempo che mi fa tanta paura, sopratutto per Romagnoli e le ammonizioni di Kessié e Kjaer.
> ...



E' vero che le nostre sono state se non sbaglio per entrate volte a fermare dei contropiedi avversari, cmq per ora siamo un po' penalizzati, soprattutto l'entrata di Vidal era da giallo sicuro e se dai il giallo al cileno si tranquillizza un pò mi sa..


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stiamo sprecando una marea di ottime occasioni in contropiede, sento puzza di solita inchiappettata...
> E bisogna trovare il modo di mettere qualcun altro su Laureato, Kjaer non sta vedendo la boccia.



Non c'è assolutamente nessuno da metterci eh, abbiamo 2 centrali contati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se fai mega catenaccio ne prendiamo più di 3.



Per me possono pure mettersi in 10 in area piccola o pure sulla linea di porta, basta che mi risparmino un’altra umiliazione come quella di Febbraio. Non sono manco riuscito ad esultare ai due goal, un po’ come quando sogni che stai dando un pugno ma è come se fossi in acqua e vai lento come la mer.da e ti rendi conto che non è reale, il Milan dell’ultimo decennio ha realizzato tutti i miei incubi, i due goal di Ibra li ho vissuti così, come un bug del sistema, quindi ripeto, facciano il catso che vogliono ma un derby come quello di Febbraio posso digerirlo una volta ogni 10 anni, non due volte di fila.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo il gol subito abbiamo iniziato a subire. Temo la fine dell'anno scorso.
In difesa traballiamo, ma in attacco possiamo dire la nostra. Non bisogna farsi schiacciare. 

L'arbitro ammonisce solo i nostri


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi Lautaro è fortissimo niente da fare. Il vikingo è in grande difficoltà. Theo deve fare come di consueto cioé spaccare il secondo tempo.Saelemakers lavora come un dannato. La squadra c'è io sono ottimista. A centrocampo ci siamo Benny e Franck the tank lavorano tanto. Per vincere bisogna essere piu cinici. La squadra c'è, io sono ottimista .Dai ragazzi dai ragazzi!!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sul gol loro comunque sbagliano i centrocampisti e Calabria si ritrova 1 vs 2


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Così perdiamo di sicuro, bisogna attaccare invece, loro dietro sono lenti e lasciano praterie. Io metterei Hauge al posto di Leao e continuerei a spingere, tanto almeno un altro gol ce lo fanno, senza contare che Kjaer non finisce la partita se continua a subìre così Lautaro.



Attacchino, difendano, facciano il catso che vogliono ma un replay di Febbraio no, a nessun costo.


----------



## David Drills (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me possono pure mettersi in 10 in area piccola, basta che mi risparmino un’altra umiliazione come quella di Febbraio. Non sono manco riuscito ad esultare ai due goal, un po’ come quando sogni che stai dando un pugno ma è come se fossi in acqua e vai lento come la mer.da e ti rendi conto che non è reale, il Milan dell’ultimo decennio ha realizzato tutti i miei incubi, i due goal di Ibra li ho vissuti così, come un bug del sistema, quindi ripeto, facciano il catso che vogliono ma un derby come quello di Febbraio posso digerirlo una volta ogni 10 anni, non due volte di fila.



In effetti ti capisco, il primo gol non l'ho esultato nemmeno io, il secondo già di più ma purtroppo siamo abituati ad essere una specie di Lecce (ti ricordi dallo 0-3 al 4-3 per noi?)


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se non segniamo nei primi 5 minuti ci inculano con la sabbia


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Noi a fiammate, ma a vederla l’idea è che se l’inter ingranasse ce ne farebbe 2/3.. Attacco mostruoso con hakimi dominante.
Noi più di così che gli vuoi dire.. forse un po’ sciuponi su alcune palle...
Piccola polemica: troppo gialli risparmiati a loro... dambrosio.. barella.. vidal...


----------



## Alfred Edwards (17 Ottobre 2020)

Cioé Kolarov e Vidal finiscono il primo tempo senza gialli. Incredibile.


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per la gestione dei cartellini che sta condizionando la partita.
Inter più forte, la può perdere solo Conte con la sua difesa a 3.
Ottimo chalanoglu. 

Se Kessie-Bennacer reggono possiamo giocarcela ancora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> In effetti ti capisco, il primo gol non l'ho esultato nemmeno io, il secondo già di più ma purtroppo siamo abituati ad essere una specie di Lecce (ti ricordi dallo 0-3 al 4-3 per noi?)



Io manco al secondo, anzi.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (17 Ottobre 2020)

Potrebbe essere la partita di Diaz perché stiamo lavorando molto in contropiede... Leao non mi sta piacendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Con il giallo a Kessie ovviamente sono super pessimista speriamo bene


----------



## Ambrole (17 Ottobre 2020)

Benissimo i quattro là davanti, loro hanno nella difesa il loro punto debole.
Purtroppo vale lo stesso per noi, kjaer sta facendo una partita orribile e rischia di lasciarci in 10. Sarà una sofferenza


----------



## kipstar (17 Ottobre 2020)

i centrali nostri non tengono le loro punte e calabria è in difficoltà con perisic....
non sono ottimista


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me possono pure mettersi in 10 in area piccola o pure sulla linea di porta, basta che mi risparmino un’altra umiliazione come quella di Febbraio. Non sono manco riuscito ad esultare ai due goal, un po’ come quando sogni che stai dando un pugno ma è come se fossi in acqua e vai lento come la mer.da e ti rendi conto che non è reale, il Milan dell’ultimo decennio ha realizzato tutti i miei incubi, i due goal di Ibra li ho vissuti così, come un bug del sistema, quindi ripeto, facciano il catso che vogliono ma un derby come quello di Febbraio posso digerirlo una volta ogni 10 anni, non due volte di fila.



Non avrei potuto descrivere meglio la mia stessa esatta sensazione. Pazzesco.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Peccato per la gestione dei cartellini che sta condizionando la partita.
> Inter più forte, la può perdere solo Conte con la sua difesa a 3.
> Ottimo chalanoglu.
> 
> Se Kessie-Bennacer reggono possiamo giocarcela ancora.



Disamina perfetta. Un giallo a Vidal ci voleva. A centrocampo Benny e Franck "the tank" sono dapertutto.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli non deve sbagliare i cambi. Abbiamo una panchina molto valida e loro sono contati.Siamo nelle sue mani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non avrei potuto descrivere meglio la mia stessa esatta sensazione. Pazzesco.



Non mi sono mai sentito così nemmeno nella prima metà degli anni ‘80.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Pioli non deve sbagliare i cambi. Abbiamo una panchina molto valida e loro sono contati.Siamo nelle sue mani.



Oh cacchio allora


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io manco al secondo, anzi.



 stessa situazione mia, mi dicevo "ok sono 2 a zero ma tanto minimo 2 te li fanno se difendiamo così".
Ed è la realtà , oggi Lukaku e Lautaro sono realmente devastanti nei confronti di Alessio e Kjaer, 2 centrali così non vanno bene se vuoi arrivare a livelli altissimi, vanno bene per entrare in una Europa League, non per il top del top come sono al momento i due nerazzurri.
Confido che uno dei tantissimi contropiedi sprecati stavolta vada a segno, potenzialmente potevamo farne altri due.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo facendo un grave errore tattico, prendere cosi alti l'Inter è un controsenso.

Primo perché non abbiamo lo spazio per ripartite in contropiede ,secondo non possiamo sui rilanci di Handanovic fare "sempre" l'uno contro uno con gente come Lukaku e Lautaro, se continuiamo cosi si rischia grosso, anche l'espulsione visto che kjaier è già ammonito.

Facciamoli ripartire palla al piede da dietro, e poi li purghiamo, se continuiamo cosi stiamo facendo il loro gioco...è inammissibile una cosa del genere inammissibile, porca dgjkjfxsbjkbvfg.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2020)

E più facile vincere il campionato che portare a casa questo derby,ci sono duelli in cui sono incontenibili.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> i centrali nostri non tengono le loro punte e calabria è in difficoltà con perisic....
> non sono ottimista



Era bella da vedere. Kjaer non è certo veloce e Romagnoli sarà in condizioni precarie.
Dovevano comprare un centrale veloce.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Cioé Kolarov e Vidal finiscono il primo tempo senza gialli. Incredibile.



Questa é una cosa che mi da tantissimo fastidio! Sono entrambi giocatori fallosi che con un giallo dovrebbero totalmente cambiare il loro modo di giocare (come é il caso per Kessié e Kjaer)...invece possono fare tranquillamente altri interventi rischiosi e falli tattici


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Leao imprevedibile in tutti i sensi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo distrutto da hakimi


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sto maledetto di Hakimi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo VAI A FARE IN CULO!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

a me kjaer non è dispiaciuto così. lautaro è sempre in terra. è lukaku che è immarcabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna santa, Theo oggi sembra Roque Junior. Disconnesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Hernandez saltato com un birillo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo oggi non c'è . Tutti i proclami fatti prederby per ora sono andati a farsi benedire


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che stiamo combinando lì dietro...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Theo oggi non c'è . Tutti i proclami fatti prederby per ora sono andati a farsi benedire



Theo deve imparare a stare zitto. Fa troppi proclami


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> stessa situazione mia, mi dicevo "ok sono 2 a zero ma tanto minimo 2 te li fanno se difendiamo così".
> Ed è la realtà , oggi Lukaku e Lautaro sono realmente devastanti nei confronti di Alessio e Kjaer, 2 centrali così non vanno bene se vuoi arrivare a livelli altissimi, vanno bene per entrare in una Europa League, non per il top del top come sono al momento i due nerazzurri.
> Confido che uno dei tantissimi contropiedi sprecati stavolta vada a segno, potenzialmente potevamo farne altri due.



Guarda, io ho i miei anni ma a Febbraio uscendo dallo stadio ho fatto fatica a trattenere le lacrime. Manco ad Istanbul, dove fu una sconfitta epocale ma dovuta a tanti fattori, invece a Febbraio mi sono sentito proprio umiliato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria che volta le spalle al avversario per poi ritrovarselo davanti. Che disastro.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, Theo oggi sembra Roque Junior. Disconnesso.



L'unica contromossa che mi viene in mente è assurda 
Krunic per Leao e Krunic a tamponare su Hakimi, marcatura "a uomo"


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo male malissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Malissimo Romagnoli. Cosa fa?!


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Terribile Theo oggi


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo già testa al Real?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

cambiate leao vi prego.........


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo ci costa il derby. Peccato. Una gara storta ci sta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma dio GHASGHSGOF cosa si é fatto al cervello Theo


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo in un terzo gol, per miracolo. Sennò la vedo nerissima...Loro sono più in gamba, Conte chissà cosa gli avrà detto finito il primo tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sta partita finisce male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nel intero panorama calcistico del mondo ci sono veramente pochi giocatori che meritano talmente tante sberle come Arturo Vidal.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che trattore kessiè


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Boh Hernandez non c'è in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se segna Leao vinciamo sicuro. Questo è il problema


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Krunic?


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Entra Krunic. Ahi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Entra Krunic, FINITA.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kessiè a un passo dal rosso... Brr


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa caxxio fa pioliiiii

Perche Kruniccccc


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Krunic?



A meno che ci si inventi il doppio terzino, o Saelm a sinistra, è l'unica mossa per fare muro su Hakimi. Anche se a livello di velocità non ci siamo, ovviamente.


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Entra Krunic, FINITA.




E fa bene sennò Kessie si faceva cacciare.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Strafinita con krunjc


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma come di fa a giocare con Salame


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Salamella....


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Theo fatto completamente a fette


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Hakimi......


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Graziati. Kessiè si perde hakimi malissimo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Fortuna che ha sbagliato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sono partite come queste dove vedi che giocatori come Saelemaekers possono giocare contro Spezia e Crotone, ma palesemente non sono in grado di giocare contro squadre di livello serio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quale giallo... quale giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Gestione dei gialli clamorosa


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo giocando malissimo. Prima o poi ce lo fanno il gol del pareggio


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Appena l'Inter segna noi crolleremo di schianto...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gestione dei gialli clamorosa



Il giallo é giusto per come é entrato...rimangono pero inspiegabili i cartellini non assegnati al Inter. Praticamente assegna gialli (giusti) solo ad una parte.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dentro Castellitto e Krunic

Mah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando malissimo. Prima o poi ce lo fanno il gol del pareggio



Almeno aspettino all’ottantanovesimo a farcelo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Castellitto e Krunic
> 
> Mah



Krunic per LEao, ahahah, avevo visto bene. 
Ok, adesso possiamo tremare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma perché saele fuori?


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli è l'anticalcio.
È la zavorra di sta squadra


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mi spiace ma non ci crederò mai che su possa vincere un derby con krunjc e castilcoso


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

E' inutile, alla lunga la differenza tra i singoli si vede tutta....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Cambi assurdi.


----------



## mabadi (17 Ottobre 2020)

Perchè questi cambi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo sempre il problema che manca l'ultimo passaggio e conclusione, dobbiamo creare 10 per farne uno

( Se facciamo come l'anno scorso da 0-2 a 3-2 cambio squadra )


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Ottobre 2020)

Togliere Leao è un suicidio tattico.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Prima cosa decente di Theo nella partita


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma perché saele fuori?



Credo stanchezza, ha perso lucidità perché ha veramente corso tanto


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

leao neanche ad uscire dal campo sembra un calciatore


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Perché ha tolto Leao? baricentro abbassato, pareggio sicuro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Prima cosa decente di Theo nella partita



Ma veramente, spero si svegli in questo quarto d'ora


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Castellitto appena entrato ma già il più lento...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

la testa di casti sembra un pallone. sarà per confonderli..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Quanto manca Rebic a sta squadra


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non giochiamo piu' , smesso totalmente, dai vincerla è solo un miracolo ora.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché ha tolto Leao?



Perché vuole contrastare Hakimi, mettendo Krunic a proteggere Theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria con 20 metri di spazio sbaglia il passaggio di 4 metri. Tecnicamente sceno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma l'arbitro ha la 104?


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ancora siamo al 66? Lunghissima...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma cosa dobbiamo fare per subire fallo


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Calabria e il calcio sono affini di sesto grado?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mariani sta perdendo il controllo della partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

benna-kessie fanno metà squadra. che centrali...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo completamente fermi... valli a reggere 20 minuti così..

P.S. noi facciamo entrare Krunic, loro fanno entrare Eriksen....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

San Kjaer


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se ciao Romagna mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli saltato secco da lukaku


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria è in bambola sta solo buttando palla a casaccio sperando che qualcuno avanti la prenda


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli fatto fuori manco fosse un birillo, patetico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Protesta pure Vidal....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli ridicolo.

Ecco, in un mondo normale questa sarebbe stata l'espulsione per Vidal


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra mostruoso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo solo cercando di far scorrere il cronometro, speriamo sia la tattica giusta...


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nesta non è titolare, Sbarazziamocene e prendiamoci Upemercano va


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> benna-kessie fanno metà squadra. che centrali...



Ma infatti da quando li ha messi lì siamo tutt'altra squadra.. se aspetti Romagna mia stai fresco, tutto si decide a centrocampo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mi vogliono far morire con sti passaggi


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Castellitto davvero improponibile


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Ottobre 2020)

Serve Diaz.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Krunic... Non ho parole


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Somaro Krunic


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahahah krunjc la mazzata finale


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nooooooo, ma che si è mangiato Krunic?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Castellitto davvero improponibile



Sta ricalcando le orme del suo predeCessore Sugo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kessie alla grandissima


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non si può bestemmiare vero sul forum?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, nell’ultimo derby a questo punto dell partita eravamo già sul 3-2 per loro. Dai, teniamoli.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma Clabria persino una cima come Lautaro aveva capito mezzora prima


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che asino Donnarumma


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ed ecco la vaccata di Donnarumma. Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non è mai rigore dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

MALEDETTO!!!! Ma quanto sei ignorante Donnarumma?! Mr. 4646484 milioni?! Ma cosa fai?! DUE GOL CI COSTI, DUE!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Si è BUTTATO


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che babbo Donnariumma doveva solo portarlo verso l'esterno e invece lo stende

Ma quando cresce!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sarebbe un rigore ridicolissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ha scassato anche le palle donnarumma.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
fuorigiocooooo


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fuorigioco


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Fuorigioco!*


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Grazie a Dio Kjaer


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non era mai rigore. Anche senza fuorigioco era simulazione totale


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Chiamato fuorigioco ma non è rigore


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

E questo vuole 10 milioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Era fuorigioco, no?! Per fortuna. Donnarumma oggi, come spesso quando le partite contano, un vero e proprio disastro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Giusto cosí, quando la tocca Eriksen Lukaku é in fuorigioco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Inter Channel sto guardando


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dio ti ringrazio.


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetti Bergomi e Caressa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E questo vuole 10 milioni



Un portiere normalissimo che non è migliorato in nulla in tre anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma chissene del fuorigioco. Guardate la simulazione di lukaku altroché


----------



## BB7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dollar umma io lo caccerei insieme a un ban per Raiola


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria...


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Era fuorigioco, no?! Per fortuna. Donnarumma oggi, come spesso quando le partite contano, un vero e proprio disastro.



Lukaku va verso la palla dopo la prima deviazione accidentale di Kjaer, fosse stato fermo aspettando il secondo tocco non lo sarebbe stato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

streamiing bloccato e mi avete fatto venire un infarto col rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Krunjc mamma mia


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dai dai dai. Chiappe murate col cemento armato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Deve solo provarci a togliere Ibra in una partita del genere. Manco ci fosse Rebic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dai ragazzi, mamma mia che sofferenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

turca pietosa stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma perché Theoooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sia noi che l'Inter molto stanche. Poca lucidità


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo giocando 4-1-4-1 con Kessie vicino ai centrali per aiutarli con Lukaku-Martinez-Eriksen.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando 4-1-4-1 con Kessie vicino ai centrali per aiutarli con Lukaku-Martinez-Eriksen.



QUello che sarebbe stato perfetto con un Bakayoko in più


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dai, 9 minuti + recupero. Dai ragazzi, dai ragazzi.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

L'anno scorso sarebbe stato rigore, peccato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Per una volta che gli arbitri fanno gli arbitri Caressa ci tiene mille volte a spiegare perchè no è rigore. E' Inter Channel percaso??

( vedo ora la Lazio dai se ci impegniamo il quarto posto è proprio alla portata )


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma saura che sofferenza. Mai una partita giocata in tranquillità


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Finalmente Theo contiene hakimi. Prima volta in 84 minuti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> QUello che sarebbe stato perfetto con un Bakayoko in più



Eh no invece abbiamo sKrotic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finalmente Theo contiene hakimi. Prima volta in 84 minuti



Mah spero sia solo stasera ma ultimamente mi sembra più un fenomeno sui social che altro


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Suca Hakimi.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mamma saura che sofferenza. Mai una partita giocata in tranquillità



Va beh giochiamo con la favorita per lo scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mamma saura che sofferenza. Mai una partita giocata in tranquillità



Oh è un derby eh. Manco con i tre olandesi erano tranquilli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Se io fossi Conte andrei avanti a protestare altri 12’


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mamma saura che sofferenza. Mai una partita giocata in tranquillità



mammasaura ahahahahahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Quanto è inutile Casti. Sales mi è piaciuto invece


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

6 minuti + recupero.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mammasaura ahahahahahah



Il cartone animato più brutto della mia gioventù ahahha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra non ne ha piú, come tanti


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma nooooo, castelletto e Ibra....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

5 minuti + recupero.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Entra Montonali


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mamma saura che sofferenza. Mai una partita giocata in tranquillità



Stiamo giocando contro una squadra oggettivamente più forte della nostra, ci sta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tanti hanno giá dato tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma nooooo, castelletto e Ibra....



Ibra queste palle le vuole rasoterra. Sicuramente castillejo se lo sentirà ridire molto veementemente da Ibra nello spogliatoio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo giocando con una squadra più forte ma sono cotti anche loro. A sto punto voglio i 3 punti. Basta un po' di concentrazione


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oh è un derby eh. Manco con i tre olandesi erano tranquilli.



Avevo 5 anni all'epoca, non l'ho vissuta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

3 minuti + recupero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dai baliatica, pensaci 2’ e poi mettila nel 7


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Castelletto veloce ma soprattutto Ibra monumentale come sempre


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Avevo 5 anni all'epoca, non l'ho vissuta



Io ero all’università ( e l’anno dello scudetto a militare).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che ansia. Odio il calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

La tira ibra


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Calhanoglu cinque milioni penoso stasera


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra quando mai ha tirato punizioni eddai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kessie no


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bennacer é arretrato nella posizione di Kessie con Tonali in linea con Krunic.

Fisicamente perdiamo tanto


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Kessie era solo stanco, giusto?


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

5 di recupero, dio mio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

perchè fuori kessie?


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Ma Kessie era solo stanco, giusto?



A me l'app l'ha segnata come infortunio...


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra è morto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tonali impalpabile


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me l'app l'ha segnata come infortunio...



ah io sto guardando telekabul , figurati se ci capisco qualcosa..vedo solo le immagini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ancora tre minuti e mezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Montonali che fai


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sveglia Tonali...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna santissima


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lukaku... Che tensione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, dovevo morire a 93 anni, adesso moriró a 91


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ibra è morto.



È una canzone dei Nomadi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ma come si fa in 3 a saltare tutta la squadra?? Madonna questi se alla fine non rischiano non sono contenti


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

quanto manca quanto manca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli pericolo costante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli è una vergogna


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Caressssaaaa ma vaf........


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

calmi, calmi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, dovevo morire a 93 anni, adesso moriró a 91



Io sono già morto, sto vagando per il mondo dei vivi come Patrick Swayze in Ghost.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Benedetto Kjaer


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kjaer...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

1 minuto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli che a terra con le mani in faccia sbircia con l’occhietto...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna Calabria che piedi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Calabria!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Dio mio Calabria


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Godo come un suino in calore!

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Suca Gonde


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Ottobre 2020)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII godo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

siiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Fischia figlio di *****.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Calabria, maledetto!


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Madonna miaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia stavo per morire sull'ultimo tocco di lukaku. Finalmente si torna a vincere il derby! Forza Milan!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria una roba immonda


----------



## Kaw (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sono a pezzi ragazzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che sofferenza!


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2020)

Salutate la capolista!


----------



## mil77 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sìiiiiiiii


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo vinto un derby, con una squadra nettamente inferiore


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

20 minuti con le mani nei capelli, una sofferenza mai vista, ma stavolta ce l'abbiamo FATTA!

Siamo PRIMI!

Ibrahimovic è il miglior giocatore del mondo al momento.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiiiiii


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo vinto dopo anni e annoi non ci credo. Non riesco manco ad esultare con tutta la tensione e senza pubblico


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

SI gode!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2020)

Salutate la capolista


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo in testa da soli.
A punteggio pieno. 
Con derby vinto in trasferta. 
Con la rottura dei preliminari di EL. 

Ragnarock fottiti.
*IBRA SUPREMACY*


----------



## milanhearts (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che siamo forti
E lo dobbiamo tanto ad Ibra!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ci è andata di chiulo. La difesa ha giocato da schifo con Lukaku che mi ha fatto tremare tutte le volte che teneva palla, ma nonostante ciò l'abbiamo portata a casa. Bene così, ma da quando non vincevamo un derby in campionato?


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2020)

oh yeahhh
capanno caressa bergomi
ma suma ha il covid ? non c'era


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2020)

godoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra è il mio dio


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Avevo pronosticato l'1-2 finale. Ero sicuro che l'avremmo vinto. Grandi!


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sono stremato. Grazie ragazzi.
GRAZIE


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho parlato prima della partita ma lo sentivo forte forte Grande Milan!!! Benny si è mangiato il fenomeno Barrella Kessie immenso. Grandi ragazzi!!!!! Che emozioni tifare per questi colori . Grazie a tutti i nostri ragazzi!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiiii e vaiiiiii!!!!
Ma quanto si gode???
Ibra insegna calcio.
Una sofferenza terribile ma alla fine l'inter è sempre e solo palla sulle due punte.
Partita fortemente condizionata dalla stanchezza dei giocatori ma abbiamo saputo gestirla.
Prova di maturità superata ma non ci illudiamo, abbiamo ancora grossi limiti.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che spettacolo ragazzi!!! Da quanto si aspettava, finalmente i ragazzi hanno fatto squadra, Grazie ZLATAN!


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

Da quanto tempo non vincevamo consecutivamente contro ladri e Melme?


----------



## Casnop (17 Ottobre 2020)

Vittoria della maturità, per questa squadra, di quelle che fanno crescere in fretta. Complimenti.


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo tempo senza grossi pericoli,non ricordo che Donnarumma abbia fatto parate....

Il secondo tempo del Milan è da grande squadra, saper soffrire fa parte del gioco....


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2020)

È proprio il caso di dirlo,per Ibra "non ce n'è coviddi".


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2020)

Le cose belle della vita. Abbracciamoci tutti. GODIAMO INSIEME!


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che spettacolo!

Grazie Ibra!


----------



## mil77 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 20 minuti con le mani nei capelli, una sofferenza mai vista, ma stavolta ce l'abbiamo FATTA!
> 
> Siamo PRIMI!
> 
> Ibrahimovic è il miglior giocatore del mondo al momento.



Io invece ero tranqullissimo. Secondo tempo in controllo molto bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bene!!!!!!

Le vittorie sofferte contano sempre tantissimo, forse anche di più di quelle vinte con effettivi meriti.
Quando si vincono partite così di carattere e con un po' di fortuna, sono tutti ottimi segnali!

Senza parole per Ibra. RInnovo fino a 50 anni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2020)

salutate la capolista


----------



## Snake (17 Ottobre 2020)

se Lukaku segnava mi sa che a Calabria dovevano dargli la scorta


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Si gode tantissimo!! Finalmente una squadra matura (in quasi tutti i suoi componenti) e cattiva, oltre che di qualità. Ibra è veramente unico. Nessuno come lui cambia in quel modo una squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah zozzi


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Salutami gli sfigati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque spero che i dubbi siano stati fugati: siamo forti.

Non da scudetto ma da terzo/quarto posto sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Salutami gli sfigati



Volentieri.


----------



## Walker (17 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera ho seriamente rischiato l'infarto.
Adesso una bottiglia di Prosecco DOCG come corroborante, finalmente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2020)

cronaca scandalosa comunque ... sembrava inter tv


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Raga l'abbiamo vinto a centrocampo . Nella zone nevralgica del centrocampo siamo fortissimi!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Clonatemi questo uomo, mettetelo in una cella frigo, proteggetelo dall'avanzare del tempo.
Ma com'era quella storia che facciamo pena ad andare dietro un vecchio???
Ce ne fossero di vecchi cosi, datemene un altro paio.
DEVASTANTE IBRA.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> se Lukaku segnava mi sa che a Calabria dovevano dargli la scorta



quooto, sono morto quei secondi che era in area spalle alla porta


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bennacer e Kessie hanno sovrastato i super campioni Barella,Brozovic e Vidal


----------



## Baba (17 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Milan!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Sky scandalosa. Mai sentito una telecronaca così di parte

GODOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque spero che i dubbi siano stati fugati: siamo forti.
> 
> Non da scudetto ma da terzo/quarto posto sicuro.



Ad oggi non siamo da scudetto,ma lasciami sperare che se a gennaio saremo punto a punto con la prima allora la società tenterà il tutto per tutto con innesti mirati.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Godo. Punto.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo!
> 
> Grazie Ibra!




Ibra è vecchio e non serve (cit. di plurivincitori di tornei a FM).


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Comunque Calhanoglu cinque milioni penoso stasera



ma che partita hai visto?


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2020)

io tutta sta sofferenza non l'ho vista ne avuta, palla a lukaku che e' una belva , il resto non era pericoloso 
krunic non serve a nulla , se metteva diaz facevamo poker


----------



## sion (17 Ottobre 2020)

Si gode e basta, Fottesega del resto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non siamo da scudetto,ma lasciami sperare che se a gennaio saremo punto a punto con la prima allora la società tenterà il tutto per tutto con innesti mirati.



Ovvio.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque spero che i dubbi siano stati fugati: siamo forti.
> 
> Non da scudetto ma da terzo/quarto posto sicuro.




Il tuo countdown mi ha fatto quasi collassare: ho spento tutto e aggiornavo ogni 2 minuti, una sofferenza atroce.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bergomi a lutto come non mai. Vergogna ci sia ancora lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

donna 6 incerto sul gol poi attento
calabria 6 ma si può fare un rinvio del genere?
kjaer 6.5 
romagna 5.5 non la vede mai ma ha contro uno immarcabile
theo 6 ottime diagonali ma alcuni errori

kessie 8 sposta anche lukaku, incredibile
benna 7 ottimo

salame 6.5
turca 6
leao 6 per l'assist, e basta

ibra 7,5

krunic 6
casti 6
tonali 6


pioli 7 ottimo cambio quello di krunic. ha blindato la partita


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2020)

Vinto contro i più forti della serie A, probabilmente. 
Ibra voto 9
Kessie voto 8
Saalemakers, Theo, Chalanoglu, Romagnoli, 7.
Tutti gli altri 6,5.
Pioli 7,5 entra negli almanacchi: 4 vittorie di fila da inizio campionato come non accadeva da 25 anni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Egregio AC Milan1899 i ragazzi sono stati monumentali!!!


----------



## Casnop (17 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Raga l'abbiamo vinto a centrocampo . Nella zone nevralgica del centrocampo siamo fortissimi!


L'Inter ha punti di forza in Hakimi e nei due attaccanti, ma il centrocampo non è paragonabile al nostro. Ad oggi, la mediana rossonera è probabilmente la migliore della serie A.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Bennacer e Kessie hanno sovrastato i super campioni Barella,Brozovic e Vidal



si, ma barella è un gran giocatore


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

#secerabastoni
Inter difesa scarsa


----------



## Prealpi (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibrahimovic, punto non c'è altro da dire


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra è l'Immortale. Incredibile questo uomo. Grandissimo Pioli sia al livello tecnico che umano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> donna 6 incerto sul gol poi attento
> calabria 6 ma si può fare un rinvio del genere?
> kjaer 6.5
> romagna 5.5 non la vede mai ma ha contro uno immarcabile
> ...



chalanoglu non benissimo il secondo tempo, nel primo ha insegnato calcio. Il salame anche lui calato, primo tempo almeno da 7, visto che sei stato stretto il 6,5 globale ci sta.


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma barella è un gran giocatore



si certo, sono d'accordo ma i nostri oggi hanno fatto un figurone


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *#secerabastoni*
> Inter difesa scarsa



 Mi hai ucciso con questa!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che bestia Ibra, tiene palla che è una meraviglia.
Gli altri invece dovrebbero imparare a darla via più in velocità, senza tenerla troppo tra i piedi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> chalanoglu non benissimo il secondo tempo, nel primo ha insegnato calcio. Il salame anche lui calato, primo tempo almeno da 7, visto che sei stato stretto il 6,5 globale ci sta.



stretto perchè dopotutto abbiamo difeso 90 minuti. però anche loro 1 tiro in porta e il tacco finale....

comunque, nonostante ciò, ascelle e scroto sono una palude...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono stremato. Grazie ragazzi.
> GRAZIE



Lo siamo tutti caro Ecthelion. Mamma mia che tensione!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> donna 6 incerto sul gol poi attento
> calabria 6 ma si può fare un rinvio del genere?
> kjaer 6.5
> romagna 5.5 non la vede mai ma ha contro uno immarcabile
> ...



calabria 6? milgior in campo dopo Ibra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

20 risultati utili continuativi


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi che sofferenza!!! che passione!!!
Madonna santa se sto godendo!!!!

Ibra Magnifico, unico inumitabile... GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE!


Oggi in campo non mi interessa se alcuni hanno giocato male, oggi ho visto una squadra che anche se spesso messa in difficoltà le ha provate tutte.

I nostri centrali spesso uccellati, hanno sempre dato tutto, contro 2 schegge come le loro, alla fine ci hanno fatto solo un gol e non posso di certo lamentarmi.

Bennacer oggi mi è strapiaciuto! Kessi è un centrocampista della madocina!

Calhanoglu è il trequartista che cerchiamo da una vita!!

Madonna mia che contento che sono!!!


Ma oggi c'è una nota stonata... Stonatissima!

I peggiori...

I peggiori a mi avviso sono i tifosi... Quei tifosi che per tutta una partita, LA PARTITA, il derby che non vinciamo da anni, hanno fatto una vera caccia all'uomo... Se uno veniva qui dentro avrebbe pensato che un certo giocatore stesse giocando ad un altro soport.

Ecco mi sono abbastanza vergognato di tutto questo.

Romagnoli di certo non in condizione ottimale non ha certo fatto peggio del compagno che a mio avvisto assieme a Theo è stato il peggiore. Ma qui non c'è buonsenso, non c'è voglia di vedere il vero ma ciò che si vuole vedere e mi dispiace e amareggia.

Nonostante questo, sono contento, perchè anche se sempre battuti i nostri centrali hanno agito in modo che i duelli venissero quasi sempre persi in zone dove c'era tempo per rimediare e di fatti O benna o kessie o l'altro centrale poneva rimedio,

Abbiamo giocato contro i potenziali campioni del torneo! E voi vi siete focalizzati sul giocatore che più vi sta sulle balle!?

Che tristezza ragazzi! 

Ma fate un po' come volete.

I miei Voti.

Gigio 6 partita senza grandi interventi, incolpevole sul gol
Calabria 5,5 la sua peggior partita ad oggi, ma era durissima, va riconosciuto.
Kjaer 5 troppo veloce Lautaro così come Lukaku, anche diversi errori ma anche buoni interventi
Romagnoli 5,5 come Kjear ma con meno errori.
Theo 5... Oggi non ne ha azzeccata mezza.
Bennacer 7,5 incredibile, ogni palla era sua
Kessie 8 Mostro del centrocampo, divino a mio avviso.
Cal 7, che giocate ragazzi, questo non rallenta più un solo pallone ma lo fa andare a mille!
Leao 6, ottimo l'assist che gli da la sufficienza come alcune giocate ma troppo poco e non è un'ala.
Saelemakers 5,5 fumosissimo.
Ibra 9. Non posso usare parole per descrivere ciò che fa quindi evito.,. MOSTRO

Krunic 5,5 messo la non si sa perchè non ha inciso per nulla
Castillejo 5 inutile
Tonali S.V.

Pioli... 5,5 per me oggi con i cambi ci ha messo in difficoltà.


Brutto dare tutte quelle insufficienze alla difesa, ma più che colpa loro è stato merito di quegli attaccanti che ha l'inter e questo rende la nostra impresa così grande!

Oggi ragazzi, secondo me siamo diventati Grandi!

Ora il nostro cammino sarà il cammino di una squadra che lotterà per i primi 3 posti.


Grazie Ragazzi! Grazie a tutti!

Non fermatevi vi prego


----------



## kipstar (17 Ottobre 2020)

ibra deve stare bene sempre.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha punti di forza in Hakimi e nei due attaccanti, ma il centrocampo non è paragonabile al nostro. Ad oggi, la mediana rossonera è probabilmente la migliore della serie A.



Kessie e Bena hanno trovato in un centrocampo a 2 la loro collocazione perfetta.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Costacurta a lutto... rende tutto più bello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> calabria 6? milgior in campo dopo Ibra



be... si è fatto bere sul gol, ha regalato l'ultinìma azione all'inter e di cose ottime non ne ricordo sinceramente.


----------



## atomiko (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> donna 6 incerto sul gol poi attento
> calabria 6 ma si può fare un rinvio del genere?
> kjaer 6.5
> romagna 5.5 non la vede mai ma ha contro uno immarcabile
> ...



Dai ma vi sta proprio sul ***** Calabria, non ha sbagliato nulla neanche oggi (lasciamo stare quel rinvio al 95' che è dato dalla stanchezza) secondo me dopo Ibra e Kessie il migliore in campo


----------



## atomiko (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be... si è fatto bere sul gol, ha regalato l'ultinìma azione all'inter e di cose ottime non ne ricordo sinceramente.



Sul gol lui non ha colpe, è stato preso in mezzo, ci colpa chi non ha coperto la discesa di Kolarov


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Ottobre 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha punti di forza in Hakimi e nei due attaccanti, ma il centrocampo non è paragonabile al nostro. Ad oggi, la mediana rossonera è probabilmente la migliore della serie A.



Ciao caro Casnop! E da mesi che lo dico. Non capisco la stampa sportiva italiana che minimizza i nostri. Ho sentito un certo Luca Uccello dire "ma chi è Bennacer non giocherebbe neanche nella Samp! Robe da matti.
Abbiamo un filtro a centrocampo molto dissuasivo con gente che contrasta molto bene, sempre sulle linee di passagio. Il lavoro di Benny e Franck "the tank' Kessie è sato monumentale. Ma veramente!


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be... si è fatto bere sul gol, ha regalato l'ultinìma azione all'inter e di cose ottime non ne ricordo sinceramente.


riguarda i 2 goals


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi ma state davvero litigando dopo un derby vinto?

Chissenefrega chi é il peggioree


----------



## EmmePi (17 Ottobre 2020)

Era tanto che volevo dirlo........

*S**A**L**U**T**A**T**E ** L**A ** C**A**P**O**L**I**S**T**A*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo countdown mi ha fatto quasi collassare: ho spento tutto e aggiornavo ogni 2 minuti, una sofferenza atroce.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Era tanto che volevo dirlo........
> 
> *S**A**L**U**T**A**T**E ** L**A ** C**A**P**O**L**I**S**T**A*




Madonna Sssssiiiiiii


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Egregio AC Milan1899 i ragazzi sono stati monumentali!!!



Davvero, li ringrazio di cuore. Grazie ragazzi, grazie di avermi fatto sentire ancora un fiero Casciavit.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

E questa è dedicata agli interisti.

Si SPRUZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sul primo gol è Salemakers che è a sinistra sbagliando completamente la posizione e Calabria si trova preso in mezzo.

Oggi Ibrahimovic mi ha emozionato, di quelle emozioni vere, quando l'ho visto stremato in ginocchio dopo mille battaglie mille contrasti, ha lottato con l'umiltà e la voglia di un guerriero.
Oggi si è guadagnato un posto tra i piu' grandi milanisti che io abbia mai visto.

Kessie e Bennacer al momento sono illegali, il primo poi è letteralmente diventato un top player per quello che fa, il secondo ci può arrivare a breve.

Continuo a dire che i due centrali non sono adatti per una squadra di alto spessore, il prossimo centrale che andremo a prendere dovrà essere un investimento importante, che ti alza il livello, insieme ad un'ala destra che rimandi Castillejo in Spagna, io che ho sempre sostenuto lo spagnolo ora come ora vacillo n'attimo, mi sembra in grossissime difficoltà rispetto al gruppo.

Molto bene anche la crescita di Leao.
Mentre il Calha ormai è una totale sicurezza, altro assist anche stasera.

Quanto godo, quanto odio Costacurta.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma state davvero litigando dopo un derby vinto?
> 
> Chissenefrega chi é il peggioree



Sipno ma che ti è preso alle reputazioni???
Sei rossonero di gioia??
Daiii daiii che ce la meritiamo questa vittoria.

P.S all'ingresso di samu ho pensato a te cmq ahahhahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol è Salemakers che è a sinistra sbagliando completamente la posizione e Calabria si trova preso in mezzo.
> 
> Oggi Ibrahimovic mi ha emozionato, di quelle emozioni vere, quando l'ho visto stremato in ginocchio dopo mille battaglie mille contrasti, ha lottato con l'umiltà e la voglia di un guerriero.
> Oggi si è guadagnato un posto tra i piu' grandi milanisti che io abbia mai visto.
> ...



costacurta a lutto.
Che gobbo.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> costacurta a lutto.
> Che gobbo.



Ma possibile che sia lo zio Bergomi a farci complimenti sperticati mentre Costacurta sia il contrario?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che sia lo zio Bergomi a farci complimenti sperticati mentre Costacurta sia il contrario?



Lui e ambro ormai per non passare per milanisti passano per juventini.
Pensa tu che schifo.
Oppure non sono milanisti ma solo amici di galliani.
Dopo galliani il milan non esiste più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lui e ambro ormai per non passare per milanisti passano per juventini.
> Pensa tu che schifo.
> Oppure non sono milanisti ma solo amici di galliani.
> Dopo galliani il milan non esiste più.



Se non sbaglio la Colombari disse che Costacurta non è mai stato milanista.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio la Colombari disse che Costacurta non è mai stato milanista.



Costacurta del calcio se ne è sempre fregato relativamente imho, lui è super appassionato di basket italiano e americano.
Mai sopportato , comunque, personaggio che non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Alla fine stavo per spegnere pur di non vedere.
Quell'azione di Lukaku mi stava mandando all'altro mondo.
Quel dannato di Calabria non è riuscito neanche a rinviare alla viva il parroco, ma oggi si perdona tutti.
Bravi tutti!
Manchiamo comunque di un terzino destro, di un centrale veloce e di un'ala destra: lacune note.
Ora quanti più punti con le medie e con le piccole, a cominciare dalla Roma.
Bravi ragazzi!
Menzione d'onore per la Divinità: "è vecchio, non ci punterei, non è la figura per un progetto pluriennale, dobbiamo ripartire con i prospetti futuribili".
Zlatan regna incontrastato.


----------



## Goro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Grandi ragazzi, vincere anche qui dopo tanto tempo è una goduria


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, è qui che si gode??????


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sipno ma che ti è preso alle reputazioni???
> Sei rossonero di gioia??
> Daiii daiii che ce la meritiamo questa vittoria.
> 
> P.S all'ingresso di samu ho pensato a te cmq ahahhahaha



Succede che come ho detto, molti non sono tifosi del milan ma osservatori di Romagnoli.

Me ne frego della reputazione sapendo da chi arrivano


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> costacurta a lutto.
> Che gobbo.



Mah non credo.. credo invece che sia lui, che Ambrosini, bruci il fatto che non siano mai stato chiamato per entrare in società.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma 5 mai una sufficienza nelle partite importanti, MAI
Calabria 6,5 bene dietro ma è scoordinato come pochi
Romagnoli 4,5 indecente, è proprio scarso scarso, a gennaio serve un top in difesa (Milenkovic)
Kjaer 5,5 malissimo nel primo tempo (4) ma nel secondo tempo col giallo addosso trova le misure su Lautaro
Theo 6,5 in attacco quest'anno sta mancando ma in difesa eccetto la cavolata su Hakimi all'inizio bene
Bennacer 7 forte forte forte forte che dire?
Kessiè 6,5 altro giocatore dalla ripresa, speriamo bene
Saelemaekers 6,5 primo derby ma bene, non eccellente ma mi è piaciuto tanto l'atteggiamento 
Calhanoglu 6 sta rifiatando ma partita intelligente e ordinata
Leao 6,5 io devo capire se questo qui è forte oppure no
Ibrahimovic 9 non so nemmeno cosa dire

Krunic 6 per il gol sbagliato e la sofferenza fino al 97° però entrato bene
Castillejo 5 malissimo, è proprio indietro 
Tonali s.v.


----------



## koti (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che goduria allucinante


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Benissimo Ibra 8
Bene Calabria Kjær Calhanoglu Kessie Bennacer 7
Menzione speciale per Saelemaekers e Leao 6.5
Non mi è piaciuto Theo saltato con troppa facilità da hakimi e Romagnoli fuori condizione ma Lukaku è una brutta bestia
Gigio non è stato molto impegnato sfortunato sul gol, ha deviato appena favorendo Lukaku. 6
6 anche ai subentrati perché abbiamo vinto


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Era tanto che volevo dirlo........
> 
> *S**A**L**U**T**A**T**E ** L**A ** C**A**P**O**L**I**S**T**A*



 

Godo!!!!

Gigio 6
Calabria 7
Kjaer 8
Romagnoli 6
Theo 6
Kessie 8
Bennacer 7
Saele 7
Calhanoglu 7
Leao 7
Ibra 9

Castillejo 6
Krunic 7
Tonali sv

Pioli 7


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Esausto dopo questo derby

Ma che bello ritornare a vincere contro l'Inter.
Ibra immenso. È troppo importante per questa squadra. Sei in difficoltà? Lanciala su, Ibra la prende di sicuro. 
Dopo l'ammonizione a Kessie ho temuto ci potessero aprire il centrocampo. Invece Frank è stato monumentale, ci ha aiutato tantissimo.
Quello che non mi è piaciuto invece è stato Theo che ha sbagliato davvero tanto, troppo. Però ha fatto anche due ottimi recuperi su Lukaku.
Romagnoli in perenne difficoltà, ma rientrava dopo mesi e doveva marcare l'attaccante avversario più complicato da tenere. 
Ma alla fine chissene frega degli errori. Abbiamo vinto il derby, che bello. Godiamoci questi momenti, godiamoci questo Ibra, godiamoci questo Milan


----------



## Aron (17 Ottobre 2020)

Che derby


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con tutti i titolari possiamo farcela senza dubbio alcuno. E il “possiamo farcela” non implica essere favoriti nè alla pari, ma l’Inter non ha più di un 60% contro di noi. Sono più forti ma non c’è manco lontanamente la differenza che c’era nella prima parte del 2019/2020, dove loro erano la Juve e noi il Toro.
> 
> *Sarà un derby come quello di fine Ottobre ‘84, per me* (anche all’epoca erano anni e anni che non lo vincevamo, addirittura l’ultimo derby prima dell’Ottobre dell’84 lo vincemmo nell’anno della Stella).
> 
> ...



E profezia fu.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2020)

Complimenti a tutti i ragazzi, 
la crescita la vedo nel aver tenuto il 2-1...

Bravi davvero


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2020)

che sofferenza ragazzi. 

dopo il 2-0 per noi ho rivisto l'ultimo derby della loro rimonta.....invece niente, tutti fantastici, ogni volta che lukaku si girava e partiva palla al piede avevo una paura folle, invece abbiamo retto. 

su ibra  che dire....va oltre le leggi della fisica e del tempo. 
che leggenda ragazzi.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> oh yeahhh
> capanno caressa bergomi
> ma suma ha il covid ? non c'era



sulla app ufficiale del milan c'era suma in telecronaca (tant'è che io avevo la tv muta e la ascoltavo da cellulare), non so perchè su sky non ci fosse, anche mettendo su "originale" si sentivano quei 2 cani di caressa e bergomi, mentre su "altra" c'era scarpini di inter channel. 

sti infami di sky ci boicottano pure la cronaca, maledetti. 

per questo godo il doppio, a fine gara immagino fossero tutti in lutto quelli di sky.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non c’è nulla da fare. Li odio più dei gobbi. Quando perdono è sempre dell’arbitro e quindi non dovranno mai vincere nulla.


----------



## sipno (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi... vediamo di sfatare il mito della 5° di fila.

Da quando non ne vinciamo 5 di fila in un campionato?


----------



## mil77 (17 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 mai una sufficienza nelle partite importanti, MAI
> Calabria 6,5 bene dietro ma è scoordinato come pochi
> Romagnoli 4,5 indecente, è proprio scarso scarso, a gennaio serve un top in difesa (Milenkovic)
> Kjaer 5,5 malissimo nel primo tempo (4) ma nel secondo tempo col giallo addosso trova le misure su Lautaro
> ...



Si va beh dai...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non sono riuscito a vederlo il derby, per via della cena a cui sono. Ho visto il risultato ed ho esultato come un suino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco perdere questa e vincere con la Roma.
> Step by step:Juve,Inter e Napoli faranno un altro campionato e noi tifosi ce ne dobbiamo fare una ragione.
> Non siamo quel Milan e dobbiamo ragionare diversamente.Pensiamo a non fare figuracce in primis ma il nostro campionato è un'altro





Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono momenti in cui balli sotto la pioggia e altri momenti dove quando piove usi l'ombrello.
> Prendiamo atto di questo Milan e lavoriamo per diventare migliori.
> Pochi proclami e tanto lavoro





Ehi Carsex, che mi dici stasera? 


I’m asking you this because i’m not dancing, i’m FUCKING singing in the rain.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ehi Carsex, che mi dici stasera?
> 
> 
> I’m asking you this because i’m not dancing, i’m FUCKING singing in the rain.



Un sacco di gente sarà in lutto stasera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un sacco di gente sarà in lutto stasera



Dai che forse non mi ero sbagliato quando parlavo del “segno” rappresentato dalla vittoria sul Rio Mare in QUEL modo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai che forse non mi ero sbagliato quando parlavo del “segno” rappresentato dalla vittoria sul Rio Mare in QUEL modo.



Dico una blasfemia, avrei preferito uscire visto che col passaggio del turno non abbiamo preso praticamente nessuno lo stesso.
Con la rosa corta che abbiamo sarà durissima giocare entrambe le competizioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dico una blasfemia, avrei preferito uscire visto che col passaggio del turno non abbiamo preso praticamente nessuno lo stesso.
> Con la rosa corta che abbiamo sarà durissima giocare entrambe le competizioni.



Dal punto di vista logico non fa una piega. Io però intendevo il significato di una vittoria arrivata in quel particolare modo. Per me significa molto, è un segno, lo dissi la sera stessa, emisi una sentenza: rinasceremo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)






A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dio ci ama. Rinasceremo. Dopo stasera ne sono C E R T O. Questi sono segnali.






A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rinasceremo zio!!!!!’ Rinasceremo!!!
> 
> Questi sono segnali, lo capisci? Datemi del pazzo ma è così, questi sono segnali, e segnali importanti. Come la Nebbia di Belgrado.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sai che é stato esattamente il mio pensiero quando tutti correvano ad abbracciare Gigio?
> 
> La,partita del giorno dopo a Belgrado







A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Sai cosa hanno in comune partite come questa con quella di Belgrado? Che NON sono partite normali. A Belgrado eravamo eliminati, kaputt, out! E cala un nebbione che manco l’angelo della Nebbia di Ligabue ci si raccapezzerebbe di striscio, un nebbione che non ti fa vedere ad un palmo dal naso, e l’arbitro applica il regolamento e rinvia la partita, perché oggettivamente impossibile vedere le azioni di gioco in tali condizioni. Poi la storia la conosciamo, nasce di fatto la più grande squadra di club di tutti i tempi. Ma senza quella serata non avremmo vinto né quella coppa dei campioni né quella dopo (perché all’epoca partecipava solo la scudettata, che nell’89 fu l’Inter dei record, sicché non avremmo potuto riprovarci nel ‘90), probabilmente Sacchi sarebbe stato esonerato e tutta la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.
> 
> ...






Comunque in EL credo e spero che non faremo giocare Ibra o comunque sempre i titolari più importanti. Follia pensare che Ibra possa fare 50 partite.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Ottobre 2020)

Raga stasera chissene del covid, di compagnia rompi palle etc. Stasera si gode e basta. Ho messo Ibra come stato su whatsapp e mi sono fioccati messaggi di goduria da parte di amici Milanisti e messaggi rosicatori da parte degli interisti. Sto ridendo troppo, giuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

rivista quasi tutta e calabria e ibra hanno fatto meglio di quel che avevo visto in diretta. ibra poi che roba.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sono gasato come non succedeva da anni. Sui gol sono rimasto molto freddo (il primo l'ho pure perso), memore di quanto successo a febbraio, dopo il loro accorcio ho temuto molto. E abbiamo anche rischiato parecchio, in difesa abbiamo mostrato le solite lacune, ma anche loro hanno fatto pure peggio e dopo la partita con la viola è un campanello d'allarme grosso in chiave scudetto ma sono fatti loro. 
A caldo ho pensato più alla rabbia per certi gol che abbiamo rischiato di regalargli in una partita che complessivamente abbiamo giocato meglio.

Ma a freddo sto godendo molto di più, una vittoria del genere non solo è fondamentale per mettere fieno in cascina (per me in chiave Champions sono decisive le prime partite più delle ultime), ma soprattutto a livello di autostima sarà una botta pazzesca. 

E poi Ibra, che fomento...se penso ai presunti esperti seguaci dal "player tradinghe" e del "gegenpressinghe e sturmtruppen" che non lo volevano...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista logico non fa una piega. Io però intendevo il significato di una vittoria arrivata in quel particolare modo. Per me significa molto, è un segno, lo dissi la sera stessa, emisi una sentenza: rinasceremo.
> 
> 
> Comunque in EL credo e spero che non faremo giocare Ibra o comunque sempre i titolari più importanti. Follia pensare che Ibra possa fare 50 partite.




Ibra durante la ripresa dal Lockdown ha giocato spesso ogni 3 giorni.

É piú utile non spremerlo sempre 90’, ma fargli giocare 60-70’ sempre che fargli giocare 90’ 10 partite e 5 zero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ibra durante la ripresa dal Lockdown ha giocato spesso ogni 3 giorni.
> 
> É piú utile non spremerlo sempre 90’, ma fargli giocare 60-70’ sempre che fargli giocare 90’ 10 partite e 5 zero



Ci sta anche questo discorso. Ho solo paura che si infortuni ma tant’è.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Sbollita l'adrenalina forse siamo un po più lucidi nei giudizi.

Donnarumma 6 uscita cosi cosi sul gol, fa una grande parate anticipando a spazzare "da vecchio libero " una palla pericolosissima in uscita.

Sul uscita su Lukaku sarebbe invece da castrare.
E non è la prima volta che lo fa,lukaku si era allargato aveva perso il tempo e la posizione, c'era bisogno di fare un entrata in scivolata? Perche questi rischi inutili da principianti?? Perche? 

Fargli vedere e rivedere le uscite uno contro uno di Manuel Neuer fin quando non gli entra nel cervello.

Calabria 7 attento
Kjaier 6.5 qualche difficoltà con lautaro ma alla fine ha vinto lui.
Romagnoli 6 bene nel anticipo ,male quando viene puntato 1/2 voto in meno per la brutta sceneggiata che ha fatto con lukaku.

Hernandez 6 ha fatto una diagonale che ha evitato un gol, poi messo sotto di brutto da Hakimi, ma il 50% di colpe in questo caso di Leao che non l'ha aiutato neanche una volta.

Bena 7 corsa,equilibrio leadership.
Kessie 7 ha trovato la collocazione perfetta- perfetta

Salemekare 8 fantastico ,corsa inesauribile, anche tecnicamente sta migliorando tantissimo...

Chala 6 diligente, sembrava quasi non trovare la posizione giusta in campo.

Ibra 9 non ci sono parole.
Leao 5 propizia il secondo gol con una bella azione,poi scompare,esce dalla partita,ha quasi paura del contatto fisico, lascia completamente da solo Hernandez contro Hakimi ,nessun allenatore vede questo di buon occhio.

Sarebbe bello sapere quanti km ha percorsi Leao e quanti Salemakers.

Pioli 7


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono gasato come non succedeva da anni. Sui gol sono rimasto molto freddo (il primo l'ho pure perso), memore di quanto successo a febbraio, dopo il loro accorcio ho temuto molto. E abbiamo anche rischiato parecchio, in difesa abbiamo mostrato le solite lacune, ma anche loro hanno fatto pure peggio e dopo la partita con la viola è un campanello d'allarme grosso in chiave scudetto ma sono fatti loro.
> A caldo ho pensato più alla rabbia per certi gol che abbiamo rischiato di regalargli in una partita che complessivamente abbiamo giocato meglio.
> 
> Ma a freddo sto godendo molto di più, una vittoria del genere non solo è fondamentale per mettere fieno in cascina (per me in chiave Champions sono decisive le prime partite più delle ultime), ma soprattutto a livello di autostima sarà una botta pazzesca.
> ...




Che robe: iBrA e vEcHiO!1!11 cOn lUi nOn aNdIaMo dA nEsUnA pArTe!!11!! nOn cIé nEsuN pRoGEtO!!11!! mELio pReNDeRe uN tAcAnTe cIovANE!!111!!! Ahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che robe: iBrA e vEcHiO!1!11 cOn lUi nOn aNdIaMo dA nEsUnA pArTe!!11!! nOn cIé nEsuN pRoGEtO!!11!! mELio pReNDeRe uN tAcAnTe cIovANE!!111!!! Ahahah



Com’è che era Lesbicah o come si chiamava quell’attaccante che il Giampollo che ce l’ha fatta, al secolo Ralfonzo Ragnickanà, voleva prendere per sostituire Zio Zlatan?


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ricordo gli interisti su facebook che fino a stamattina volevano farci la festa.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo una squadra.

IBRA fenomeno, mi dispiace per i fans di Ragnick... avremmo dovuto riprenderlo a fine 2018.

Il primo degli umani? Saele....sta diventando un bel giocatore e inizia a mostrare anche un pò di tecnica.

Infine una citazione per Leao, inesistente in copertura.. ma una spina nel fianco per 60 minuti per l'Inter..

Abbiamo vinto con un pò di fortuna, ma era ora, ce lo meritavamo!!

Nonostante Elliott, che non ci ha aiutato in sede di mercato (bastava veramente poco), siamo squadra.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono gasato come non succedeva da anni. Sui gol sono rimasto molto freddo (il primo l'ho pure perso), memore di quanto successo a febbraio, dopo il loro accorcio ho temuto molto. E abbiamo anche rischiato parecchio, in difesa abbiamo mostrato le solite lacune, ma anche loro hanno fatto pure peggio e dopo la partita con la viola è un campanello d'allarme grosso in chiave scudetto ma sono fatti loro.
> A caldo ho pensato più alla rabbia per certi gol che abbiamo rischiato di regalargli in una partita che complessivamente abbiamo giocato meglio.
> 
> Ma a freddo sto godendo molto di più, una vittoria del genere non solo è fondamentale per mettere fieno in cascina (per me in chiave Champions sono decisive le prime partite più delle ultime), ma soprattutto a livello di autostima sarà una botta pazzesca.
> ...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Com’è che era Lesbicah o come si chiamava quell’attaccante che il Giampollo che ce l’ha fatta, al secolo Ralfonzo Ragnickanà, voleva prendere sostituire Zio Zlatan?




Non cito chi per eleganza. Ma c’erano perfino utenti che gli preferivano Schick...gente che probabilmente ricomparirà alle prime difficoltà...

Su Rangnick che dire, uno che non voleva Ibra si commenta da solo. Tra l’altro Mirabelli criticò il suo acquisto prima di averlo visto in Italia. Quel somaro tedesco lo ha criticato nonostante avesse rivoltato la squadra e l’incredibile campionato fatto da Ibra. Questo è un talebano dei giovani. Sarà mica campione di football manager?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 mai una sufficienza nelle partite importanti, MAI
> Calabria 6,5 bene dietro ma è scoordinato come pochi
> Romagnoli 4,5 indecente, è proprio scarso scarso, a gennaio serve un top in difesa (Milenkovic)
> Kjaer 5,5 malissimo nel primo tempo (4) ma nel secondo tempo col giallo addosso trova le misure su Lautaro
> ...



Serio ? Ma veramente ?


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Com’è che era Lesbicah o come si chiamava quell’attaccante che il Giampollo che ce l’ha fatta, al secolo Ralfonzo Ragnickanà, voleva prendere sostituire Zio Zlatan?



Forse ti riferisci all'irreprensibile Rashica del Werder Brema che a momenti retrocedeva 
Vabbè c'era anche chi citava Badoo, ops... Boadu, altro carneade rimasto all'AZ


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non cito chi per eleganza. Ma c’erano perfino utenti che gli preferivano Schick...gente che probabilmente ricomparirà alle prime difficoltà...



Gente che guardacaso stasera non ha scritto una riga, chissà perché, eh Mandraghe? 




mandraghe ha scritto:


> Su Rangnick che dire, uno che non voleva Ibra si commenta da solo. Tra l’altro Mirabelli criticò il suo acquisto prima di averlo visto in Italia. Quel somaro tedesco lo ha criticato nonostante avesse rivoltato la squadra e l’incredibile campionato fatto da Ibra. Questo è un talebano dei giovani. Sarà mica campione di football manager?



Per criticare Ibra in quel modo, come fatto da lui, bisogna essere dei *******. Un conto sarebbe fare una squadra di parametri zero over 35, un conto è inserirne uno, fortissimo, in mezzo ad una banda di giovani in crescita. Solo un idiota può non capire che una banda di giovani senza guide e senza chiocce che attirino su di se la pressione non cresce, anzi si perde. Specie se deve portare la pressione di giocare nel secondo club più grande al mondo.



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Forse ti riferisci all'irreprensibile Rashica del Werder Brema che a momenti retrocedeva
> Vabbè c'era anche chi citava Badoo, ops... Boadu, altro carneade rimasto all'AZ



Ma per carità, Badoo è anche talentuoso, anche se dal 2012 non c’è storia con Tinder, solo che Tinder costa troppo.


----------



## davoreb (17 Ottobre 2020)

grande partita oggi, si giocava contro forse la squadra più forte del campionato, sicuramente in attacco.

detto questo la partita era da pareggio.


Donnarumma 6 non ha fatto parate rilevanti, incolpevole sul goal.
Calabria 6 ha fatto una buona partita ma si perde perisic sul goal e alla fine poco lucido.
Romagnoli 6,5 io l'ho visto bene contando anche che è appena rientrato, alla fine si giocava contro il miglior attacco del campionato
Kjaer 5,5 malino all'inizio su Lautaro, meglio nel secondo tempo.
Theo 6 abbastanza bene, ha sofferto hakimi
Bennacer 7,5 insieme a kessie ha dominato
Kessiè 7,5 v. bennacer
Saelemaekers 6,5 meglio di quello che pensavo 
Calhanoglu 6,5 tecnicamente molto bene, grandi giocate.
Leao 6,5 a volte irritante comunque continuava a saltare l'uomo
Ibrahimovic 9 dominante, davanti le prendeva tutte lui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 mai una sufficienza nelle partite importanti, MAI
> Calabria 6,5 bene dietro ma è scoordinato come pochi
> Romagnoli 4,5 indecente, è proprio scarso scarso, a gennaio serve un top in difesa (Milenkovic)
> Kjaer 5,5 malissimo nel primo tempo (4) ma nel secondo tempo col giallo addosso trova le misure su Lautaro
> ...



Tolto Ibra, media 5,96.

Figuriamoci se avessimo perso.
D’altronde come non biasimare questa squadra che non riesce proprio a raggiungere i mirabolanti risultati delle squadre degli anni scorsi...


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque ci tengo a fare notare che ora giochiamo d' autunno. Non c'è più la scusa della preparazione atletica azzeccata solo da noi?!?Ora il Milan attuale riesce a farvi intravedere qualcosa di più di una squadra che lotti per un posto Champions?


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

"Ah se cera bastoni"


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Comunque ci tengo a fare notare che ora giochiamo d' autunno. Non c'è più la scusa della preparazione atletica azzeccata solo da noi?!?Ora il Milan attuale riesce a farvi intravedere qualcosa di più di una squadra che lotti per un posto Champions?



Ci sono sempre quelli che devono lamentarsi per forza.
Stica... 
L'importante è che quasi tutti stiamo godendo come nn succedeva da anni.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre quelli che devono lamentarsi per forza.
> Stica...
> L'importante è che quasi tutti stiamo godendo come nn succedeva da anni.



Si amico mio. Perché stiamo tornando


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si amico mio. Perché stiamo tornando



Speriamo!


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gente che guardacaso stasera non ha scritto una riga, chissà perché, eh Mandraghe?



Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, non è matematica. 2+2 può fare 4 o 3 o 5. Tutti abbiamo sbagliato delle valutazioni su un giocatore. Chi è intelligente lo ammette tranquillamente, vedi Kjaer, che quasi nessuno riteneva un acquisto azzeccato. Chi è intelligente ha ammesso di essersi sbagliato. Chi invece è rosicone e ignorante non ammetterà mai di essersi sbagliato con Ibra, è una questione di neuroni...meglio invece sparire e ricomparire se le cose andranno male.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Io intanto me lo rivedo in replica 
A mezzanotte. 
Si gode.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2020)

> Ma per carità, Badoo è anche talentuoso, anche se dal 2012 non c’è storia con Tinder, solo che Tinder costa troppo.



Io vedo meglio Lovoo nei "match" importanti


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Devo confessare che mi sono addormentata e non l'ho vista, shame on me! Dagli highlights mi sembra di capire che non abbiamo sofferto particolarmente. Finalmente una bella vittoria nel derby che fa gioire tutti!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Io vedo meglio Lovoo nei "match" importanti



Ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che robe: iBrA e vEcHiO!1!11 cOn lUi nOn aNdIaMo dA nEsUnA pArTe!!11!! nOn cIé nEsuN pRoGEtO!!11!! mELio pReNDeRe uN tAcAnTe cIovANE!!111!!! Ahahah





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gente che guardacaso stasera non ha scritto una riga, chissà perché, eh Mandraghe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma poi basta usare la logica, non è che ci vuole molto. L'esperienza ci ha insegnato dove portano certi "proggietti", quindi è un paradosso ripetere gli stessi errori aspettandosi risultati diversi. 
Secondo paradosso: il Milan, con tutto Ibra, è la squadra con l'età media più giovane della serie A, quindi chi fa certe polemiche lo fa solo per partito preso e dar contro a tizio o caio, senza nemmeno guardare i fatti. E lo stesso Rangnick è solo un pretesto, un feticcio di chi ogni volta cerca a tutti i costi e in modo maniacale questa fissazione del player trading stile Udinese, dei "giuovani talenti". Non fosse stato Rangninck sarebbe stato quel portoghese del Lille, Campos, o magari il ritorno di Mirabelli (non scherzo). Sono solo dei feticci di chi magari vuole trasferire nella squadra che tifa quella carriera di osservatori o ds che non è riuscito a fare nella realtà. Ma per quello c'è sempre Football Manager...e comunque fidatevi, io ci gioco e pure là con le squadre di ragazzini si beccano le tranvate 

Quanto ai giocatori, voi nominate Boadu che però magari diventa davvero forte, ma questo è niente. Una volta mi è toccato litigare con uno che pretendeva spendessimo 25 milioni per tale Zaracho che aveva fatto un paio di gol in svariate partite in Sud America e paragonava il suo acquisto a Lautaro che in Libertadores aveva la media di un gol a partita. 25 milioni...sapete da chi è stato preso pochi giorni fa Zaracho? Dal prestigioso Atletico Mineiro, campionato brasiliano...e per questo volevano 25 milioni e qualcuno voleva spenderli pure. 
E poi in passato...Clasie e Maher solo per nominarne un paio, non so se ricordate.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo rimesso la chiesa al centro del villaggio..bravi tutti..ora nello spogliatoio conte può solo bersi il the e cambiare il TOUPE'


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Che godimento


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2020)

mamma mia ragazzi non potete capire la rabbia nel non poter commentare con voi la partita. Comunque sono appena tornato a casa, che GODURIA. DUE SCHIAFFI da parte di Zlatan a chi dubitava del suo apporto e non lo voleva in rosa già l'anno scorso. Pentitevi uomini senza fede.

Comunque al di là della super immensa goduria, va detto che siamo stati anche fortunati, ma finalmente, ogni tanto anche a noi.
Gli unici giocatori che non mi sono piaciuti dei nostri sono stati Castillejo, Leao( è vero ha fatto bene sul secondo gol, ma poi zero, svogliatissimo) e Theo (oggi malissimo). Il resto tutti molto bravi, Romagnoli è andato in difficoltà ma lo sapevo, Lukaku di base è già difficilissimo tenerlo, figurarsi dopo 4 mesi di inattività. Non pretendevo di più. Malino anche Donnarumma se devo essere sincero, poteva costarci un derby per le sue vaccate.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

Sto godendo moltissimo, ma sto mantenendo con i miei amici un atteggiamento umilissimo.. ma sto godendo in maniera incredibile..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma poi basta usare la logica, non è che ci vuole molto. L'esperienza ci ha insegnato dove portano certi "proggietti", quindi è un paradosso ripetere gli stessi errori aspettandosi risultati diversi.
> Secondo paradosso: il Milan, con tutto Ibra, è la squadra con l'età media più giovane della serie A, quindi chi fa certe polemiche lo fa solo per partito preso e dar contro a tizio o caio, senza nemmeno guardare i fatti. E lo stesso Rangnick è solo un pretesto, un feticcio di chi ogni volta cerca a tutti i costi e in modo maniacale questa fissazione del player trading stile Udinese, dei "giuovani talenti". Non fosse stato Rangninck sarebbe stato quel portoghese del Lille, Campos, o magari il ritorno di Mirabelli (non scherzo). Sono solo dei feticci di chi magari vuole trasferire nella squadra che tifa quella carriera di osservatori o ds che non è riuscito a fare nella realtà. Ma per quello c'è sempre Football Manager...e comunque fidatevi, io ci gioco e pure là con le squadre di ragazzini si beccano le tranvate
> 
> Quanto ai giocatori, voi nominate Boadu che però magari diventa davvero forte, ma questo è niente. Una volta mi è toccato litigare con uno che pretendeva spendessimo 25 milioni per tale Zaracho che aveva fatto un paio di gol in svariate partite in Sud America e paragonava il suo acquisto a Lautaro che in Libertadores aveva la media di un gol a partita. 25 milioni...sapete da chi è stato preso pochi giorni fa Zaracho? Dal prestigioso Atletico Mineiro, campionato brasiliano...e per questo volevano 25 milioni e qualcuno voleva spenderli pure.
> E poi in passato...Clasie e Maher solo per nominarne un paio, non so se ricordate.



Concordo su tutto. Ma poi i Boadu, da me e LukeLike ribattezzato Badoo, non sono certo il problema, anzi, averceli. Il problema è se punti *solo* su di loro. Perché il Milan è il Milan. È il secondo club più grande al mondo con una maglia che pesa quintali, tonnellate. E non si può affidare il compito della rinascita solo ad una banda di ragazzini, avere almeno uno come Ibra in squadra è davvero il minimo sindacale.

L’ideale sarebbero due o tre vecchi supervincenti e 8 giovani talentuosi, per dire. È follia pensare di fare squadre con soli parametri zero over 35 come è follia pensare di fare squadre di soli giovani, magari questo lo puoi fare all’Atalanta, ma pure lì i loro vecchi se li tengono stretti, anche perché con le versioni di una decade fa di Ilicic, Papu e Zapata sarebbero da settimo/ottavo posto ad essere generosi.


----------



## Marcex7 (18 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ehi Carsex, che mi dici stasera?
> 
> 
> I’m asking you this because i’m not dancing, i’m FUCKING singing in the rain.



Ti dico che va benissimo così ma i cavalli buoni si vedono all'arrivo.
Non è assolutamente tempo di proclami.
Testa bassa e lavorare


----------



## Ambrole (18 Ottobre 2020)

Che sofferenza
Stasera sono stati bravissimi
Ibra impressionante. Io sono uno di quelli che mai avrebbe fatto un all in su un quarantenne, per me resta una pazzia, però questo è proprio di un altro pianeta, non segue le logiche umane. Rende tutto più facile li davanti. Di testa le ha prese tutte.
Kessie spaventoso, c'è stata una fase nel secondo tempo dove in due minuti ha spostato tre volte Lukaku come fosse un bambino. Prestazione da 8.5, ha tenuto in piedi lui una difesa che non era in grado di opporsi all'attacco nerazzurro.
Kjaer purtroppo inadeguato stasera, ha sbagliato ogni cosa.
Bennacer molto bene, a centrocampo ha pulito alcune palle difficilissime. In questo momento non vedo una mediana più forte di quella composta da lui e quell'animale di kessie.
Leao, è imprendibile...dategli un cervello e questo può fare ciò che vuole.
Bene saele!!! Cresce
Calabria ha fatto una buona partita, purtroppo ogni tanto qualche vaccata la fa, però fa anche tante cose buone, sicuramente tanto meglio rispetto allo scorso anno.
Chala non fa una partita clamorosa, ma si vede che è più sicuro degli anni passati, ormai sta giocando con continuità su livelli che non aveva mai mostrato, se ora il giocatore è questo, tanta roba.
Un po' di fortuna la abbiamo avuta, innegabile, ma siamo stati cazzutissimi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ti dico che va benissimo così ma i cavalli buoni si vedono all'arrivo.
> Non è assolutamente tempo di proclami.
> Testa bassa e lavorare



Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Comunque il Carsex era scherzoso, te lo dico a scanso di equivoci.


----------



## Marcex7 (18 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Comunque il Carsex era scherzoso, te lo dico a scanso di equivoci.



E io che mi ero illuso&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> E io che mi ero illuso��



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Marcex7 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un sacco di gente sarà in lutto stasera



Ma sei riuscito a vederla tutta la partita?Sei una sorpresa continua


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

Sto squirtando lava da ore.
Prestazione pazzesca, poteva finire male con le solite palle sporche, con altre riserve finiva 3-1.
Ma c'è poco da lamentarsi, si è vinto-il derby-contro quelli là.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ma sei riuscito a vederla tutta la partita?Sei una sorpresa continua



Non ho deficit dell' attenzione, fortunatamente


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ma sei riuscito a vederla tutta la partita?Sei una sorpresa continua



Non ho deficit dell' attenzione, fortunatamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sto *squirtando lava* da ore.
> Prestazione pazzesca, poteva finire male con le solite palle sporche, con altre riserve finiva 3-1.
> Ma c'è poco da lamentarsi, si è vinto-il derby-contro quelli là.



Io invece sto *spruzzando* da ore. 

Comunque serata da ricordare, l’avevo detto, ci sono i post, che sarebbe stato un altro Ottobre ‘84. E così è stato, così è stato zio cane.


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io invece sto spruzzando da ore.
> 
> Comunque serata da ricordare, l’avevo detto, ci sono i post, che sarebbe stato un altro Ottobre ‘84. E così è stato, così è stato zio cane.



Sì esatto, c'era un'aria strana oggi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì esatto, c'era un'aria strana oggi..



Stasera un interista ha provato a fare il furbo ma mi è bastato parlargli di *lattine di Coca Cola del 1971* perché calasse un silenzio assordante. 

Gli ho spiegato che io adoro la Coca Cola, ma berne una così vecchia fa veramente schifo, anche perché era pure ammaccata (manco avesse impattato contro qualcosa, chessò, un muro, un cranio umano, boh) oltre che sgasata... nessuna risposta. Evidentemente aveva colto il riferimento ad un episodio moooooooooolto poco edificante per gli onesti dallo smoking bianco.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2020)

i fognafans stanno stravasando bile a non finire. Per carità sono anche io convinto che abbiano una rosa forte e all'altezza per vincere lo scudetto, ma 8 gol subiti in 4 partite sono tantissimi se si vuol vincere il campionato. Fossi in loro farei meno il fenomeno perché oggi hanno perso pur avendo fatto un'ottima partita, e quando perdi (meritatamente) giocando bene non è mai un buon segno.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Ottobre 2020)

Continuo a festeggiare...


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i fognafans stanno stravasando bile a non finire. Per carità sono anche io convinto che abbiano una rosa forte e all'altezza per vincere lo scudetto, ma 8 gol subiti in 4 partite sono tantissimi se si vuol vincere il campionato. Fossi in loro farei meno il fenomeno perché oggi hanno perso pur avendo fatto un'ottima partita, e quando perdi (meritatamente) giocando bene non è mai un buon segno.



Scusate ma l'assenza di Rebic? a me non sembra un piccolo particolare, è come se a loro fosse mancato Lautaro... gli è andata male perché Leao stasera ha fatto il Rebic post lockdown, sul secondo gol ha fatto qualcosa di incredibile, potenzialmente può essere davvero il nostro Osimhen fatto in casa!


----------



## Lambro (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusate ma l'assenza di Rebic? a me non sembra un piccolo particolare, è come se a loro fosse mancato Lautaro... gli è andata male perché Leao stasera ha fatto il Rebic post lockdown, sul secondo gol ha fatto qualcosa di incredibile, potenzialmente può essere davvero il nostro Osimhen fatto in casa!



A Leao manca la testa, è evidente , quel suo ciondolare lo mette lontanissimo da Osimhen che corre come un pazzo per 90 minuti.
Se qualcosa succedesse, se realmente Ibra riuscisse a cambiarlo, avremmo in casa una potenza.
Ma non come centravanti, lì può andarci solo alla bisogna, dove deve crescere è tatticamente, ieri lasciava troppo solo Theo , non si pretende che sia sempre lì' a raddoppiare ma qualche volta santiddio aiuta.
Una volta messo Calhanoglu al suo posto siamo andati molto meglio dal punto di vista tattico, nonostante le mie smadonne al momento del cambio con Krunic al 62esimo, ma Pioli ha avuto ragione.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Ottobre 2020)

Grande tensione.
Grande atteggiamento da squadra, nel calcio complicato e veloce di oggi, contro un avversario molto superiore come rosa ed esperienza.
Li abbiamo contenuti attaccando, ripartendo.
Qui si vede la mano di Pioli.
Sono venuti giù per riprendersi la partita, sono venuti giù perché ormai è come il basket, saliamo noi, poi vengono giù loro.
Ma non ci siamo fatti schiacciare dietro come prima di Pioli.
Non so se sia stato Pioli a dire a Kessie di dare una mano ai due centrali di difesa su Lukaku, ma ad un certo punto ed a partita in corso Kessie metteva le pezze ai nostri punti deboli a partita in corso. Ribadisco, a partita in corso. E come ha fatto ripartire l'azione Kessie in alcuni frangenti.
Segno che il calcio offensivo, ma organizzato migliora alcuni soggetti e li farà senz'altro divertire di più.
Finalmente! Dopo anni in cui andare avanti e segnare sembrava diventato un eresia mentre invece è l'essenza di questo sport.
Leggendo i commenti qui dentro sembra di leggere Interfans. Una tendenza all'autodistruzione ed autodenigrazione assurda.
Siamo più brutti, siamo più poveri o indebitati, Ibra non durerà per sempre, ma godiamocela porca miseria!
Siamo anche stati fortunati, eh insomma abbiamo dato in passato.
L'arbitro non ha visto alcuni dettagli? Da entrambe le parti! Ed i gialli li ho visti sventolare solo a noi fino a tre quarti di partita.
Lukaku, Lautaro ed Hakim grandissimi giocatori.
Altri dei loro ieri sono un po' spariti.
Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che i nostri due centrali di difesa a lungo andare non basteranno.
Ma ieri avevano varie attenuanti.
Kjaer alla fine tiene a bada una bestia pericolosissima.
Romagnoli era al rientro.
Se non peschiamo dal gruppo giovani sconosciuti da scoprire, resto dell'idea che appena Skriniar andrà via noi dovremmo andare a prenderlo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (18 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ma che partita hai visto?



ahahah non sono attendibile nei momenti di tensione
Se un giocatore fa bene per 80 minuti e sbaglia una giocata all'81', sono capace di dire "hai fatto pena".
Purtroppo erano eoni che non avevo l'atteggiamento da "vincere o sarà un disastro", negli ultimi anni ero rassegnato ai risultati negativi...


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

poi ieri atalanta perde, i gobbi pareggiano, lazie perde (è dietro 8 punti, siamo alla 4a , però....)


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Grande tensione.
> Grande atteggiamento da squadra, nel calcio complicato e veloce di oggi, contro un avversario molto superiore come rosa ed esperienza.
> Li abbiamo contenuti attaccando, ripartendo.
> Qui si vede la mano di Pioli.
> ...



io l'inter l'ho vista forte forte .... punti non d'oro, di più... a parte la soddisfazione


----------



## Lambro (18 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io l'inter l'ho vista forte forte .... punti non d'oro, di più... a parte la soddisfazione



Si, molto forte come rosa, ma quando vedi entrare Eriksen in quel modo, da non azzeccare letteralmente nulla, uno pagato quanto 8 milioni netti all'anno, fa pensare che la rosa alla fin fine non sia tutto in questo calcio, che contino anche altre cose, in primis mettere i giocatori al loro posto e in uno schema che li esalti anche mentalmente, il danese sarà la loro zavorrona per molto tempo ancora se non riescono a rimandarlo in inghilterra (ormai pattumiera d'europa visto che si prende qualsiasi cosa a suon di vagonate di milioni).


----------



## Julian4674 (18 Ottobre 2020)

il capobranco è tornato e ha molta fame....


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

E niente ragazzi, e anche oggi si gode.
Ma quanto è il dolce il caffè del mattino del day after??
Buona domenica a tutti e ..... forza milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> il capobranco è tornato e ha molta fame....



Eroe!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

Vorrei fare una riflessione sull'inter.
Le partite solitamente si dividono in due : quando la partita è aperta si gioca un calcio, quando si insegue il risultato spesso si gioca in altro modo.
E' come se si attivasse un interruttore bifasico che porta da un calcio pulito e scolastico a uno sporco, selvaggio, irrazionale.

L'inter non sarà mai una grande squadra da fase 1 ma è fortissima nella fase due.
E' questa la forza dell'inter e che la porterà a vincere in carrozza contro 12 squadre del campionato.

Giorni fa ho aperto una discussione nella sezione bar circa gli insostituibili squadra per squadra.
In molti non hanno capito il senso del mio discorso, io mi riferivo proprio a quei giocatori che indirizzano le fortune delle rispettive squadre.

L'inter oggi non potrebbe mai fare a meno di lukaku.
Attenzione perchè se il belga si dovesse rompere per loro sarebbe la fine.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una riflessione sull'inter.
> Le partite solitamente si dividono in due : quando la partita è aperta si gioca un calcio, quando si insegue il risultato spesso si gioca in altro modo.
> E' come se si attivasse un interruttore bifasico che porta da un calcio pulito e scolastico a uno sporco, selvaggio, irrazionale.
> 
> ...



mi ha impressionato ... 'na bestia. Lui Hakimi e Lautaro... se gli manca uno / due dei tre perdono almeno il 30%. Ma lui soprattutto. Lautaro alla fine un po' sparito ... lui una spina nel fianco fino al 90'


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Ottobre 2020)

Dico solo quattro lettere:

G

O

D

O


----------



## Milanoide (18 Ottobre 2020)

Faccio una riflessione generale.
È dura per tutti.
Contro il Crotone giochi alla pari.
Poi vai in vantaggio ed un po' cambia, ma gli avversari ti fanno soffrire ancora.
Ieri è successo anche alla Juve.
Anche noi abbiamo qualcuno che se mancasse...
Però lo scorso campionato contro la Juve la abbiamo ripresa senza di lui.
Invidiavo molto Kolarov nel mercato dei cugini, ma messo così fa danno.
Però un Leao a sprazzi ha scherzato D'Ambrosio che da mesi è spesso decisivo per l'Inter.
E Saelemaeker... e Calabria... Con i loro limiti di leggerezza, ma ormai nessun giocatore è esente da errori.
Bravi e feroci il giusto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2020)

La mia contentezza è rovinata perchè non ho scommesso il Milan campione quando era dato a 35 un mese fa, poi mi son dimenticato di scommettere questa settimana che era ancora a 15. Ma forse meglio così, avessi scommesso avremmo perso oppure sarebbe saltato il campionato. 

Per me era chiaro che avremmo lottato per lo scudo! FORZA MILAN !!!


----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2020)

Scusate, ma avete notizie di Ravezzano? Nessun tweet del megasuper direttore?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma avete notizie di Ravezzano? Nessun tweet del megasuper direttore?



È in lockdown dialettico. Per nostra salvezza.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2020)

Che emozioni!


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Ottobre 2020)

Posso scrivere soltanto ora, CHE GODURIA RAGAZZI! Bellissima prestazione, finalmente una squadra concreta e concentrata dal primo all'ultimo minuto, che al netto degli errori non si è liquefatta alla prima difficoltà

Un abbraccio a tutti cari fratelli rossoneri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La mia contentezza è rovinata perchè non ho scommesso il Milan campione quando era dato a 35 un mese fa, poi mi son dimenticato di scommettere questa settimana che era ancora a 15. Ma forse meglio così, avessi scommesso avremmo perso oppure sarebbe saltato il campionato.
> 
> Per me era chiaro che avremmo lottato per lo scudo! FORZA MILAN !!!




Questo è il pensiero che un interista ha oggi, dopo il derby



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la verità vera su questa proprietà l ha spiegata bene il mitico luisito suarez
cosa totalmente palese fin da subito per altro...
ma diranno...
eeeh...il calcio è cambiato....
no, no, no...
E' anzitutto l'Inter ad essere cambiata e a non essere più l'Inter.
Poi mettiamoci dentro pure tutto il resto che ci sta, ci mancherebbe...
dalla farsa tutelativa potentati (fpf) a questo "particolare" virus che svuota gli stadi.
Ma la prima ad essere cambiata, in peggio, rimane l'Inter stessa.



Ma chi glielo spiega che l’Inter, a parte 6/7 anni negli anni ‘60 e 4 anni negli anni 2000 è sempre stata questa, ossia una squadra da lotta per lo scudetto ogni tanto e da vittoria del medesimo altrettanto sporadica, una squadra che ha sempre fatto bene nell’Europa minore con diverse finali e vittorie ma molto meno bene nell’Europa che conta, con addirittura 38 anni di blackout senza una finale giocata, 45 senza una finale vinta e 21 senza manco una semifinale giocata?

Chi glielo spiega che la dimensione naturale dell’Inter è lottare per lo scudetto due o tre volte massimo a decennio e vincerlo una, fare bene in Coppa UEFA ed essere poco più che outsiders (ripeto, esclusi i 6/7 anni negli anni ‘60, perché pure l’Inter del Triplete fu un fuoco di paglia che né prima né dopo quella vittoria superò anche solo i quarti di finale) in Champions?

Nessuno, e forse è anche giusto così. Anche perché poi quando fanno i bauscia e parlano come se fossero la prima squadra di Milano mi fanno morir dal ridere, ma davvero eh, li trovo simpatici, a differenza dei gobbi.


----------

